# Food and mood.



## JasonFar

I wanted to make a thread designated to this subject.

Basically, I'm only interested in those here who have experimented with certain diets, or intaking particular foods, and the mental/emotional association you've seen with these substances. If you've taken no particular interest in the subject, I don't really think it's neccessary to post in this thread. I do realize that in such an intensified piece of shit state like most of us here are in, we don't have the conscious ability to practice proper diets and experiment with such, so I don't expect a good number of responses. Still, I think that's totally fine, I think it would be nice to have an informative post on individual's unique experience with food and its all-around effects, without spontaneous, irrelevant posts thrown in (I'm not pointing any fingers, I'm just trying to be kindly serious with this point).

At the very least, maybe it will bring Ninja back.


----------



## JasonFar

Interesting article on sugar:

http://www.healingwithnutrition.com/adisease/add-adhd/sugar.html

"_Sugar is, by far, the greatest addiction in the United States. It is far more excessive than all other forms of substance abuse combined. Yet little attention is given to this insidious condition and the slow but surely destructive consequences of its abuse._"

_At the turn of the last century, a mere 100 years ago, diabetes was number 100 on the list of frequency of illnesses. That meant that there were 99 other diseases that you could get more readily than diabetes. Today diabetes is number three on that same list. What could possibly change so dramatically to cause diabetes to become an epidemic?_


----------



## Guest

Jason,

I just got the book "Potatos Not prozac". It sounds like what you are getting to here in this thread. I also know a bit about the candida connection. I am going to read your link. Have you found reducing sugars helpful?

Carla


----------



## JasonFar

Hiya Carla,

Cutting out sugars has helped me ENORMOUSLY. I think it was a crucial step in my (continuing) road towards wellville. I've posted this here before, but, what got me through it (or rather, what got me through it much easier than probably would have been otherwise) was coconut oil and garlic, especially the latter. Taking a few cloves of garlic was my strategy to fight candida (which I was actually experimenting with; I'm not sure if I actually had a case of it), and there was an immediate effect after it got in my system. The bottom line was that I did have sugar cravings, like most people, and after about two weeks on garlic, sugar didn't really seduce me anymore.

I don't even LOOK at refined sugars anymore, with any sort of lust or desire. It's a wonderful thing, I tell you. I'm still not emotionally glossed over, but I am convinced the best way to treat DP/DR and most other illnesses, is holistically... i.e. some form of therapy or whatever YOUR crux is, but also (and only now hold this belief due to personal experience) taking care of your body, and the most important part there is what you put in it.

I've done a lot of experimenting, well a little, as far as dietary changes. Currently, and really this is even different from but a week ago, I take in 6-8 servings of vegetables (blended, or steamed), 6-8 servings fruit (blended, generally), fish, nuts, some meatballs or chicken wings, and a sandwich (a few, if I work a long shift). The latter is my vice, unfortunately, as I'm taking in grains that I'm almost fully off of, but currently I don't have any other ideas on portable meals. Just added the fruits recently, and I must say the exponential increase in energy has been overwhelming, and I think this is due to the fact that I'm now getting adequate amounts of fiber, probably even more than recommended. For so long I've felt very "backed up", or constipated, and taking in the fruits has greatly enhanced the feeling, making me feel much lighter. Good stuff, that fruit.

I think the best advice to give anyone, really, as far as dietary advice, is to eliminate refined sugar. That's gotta be #1 on the list. It's such an awful, awful substance -- with no redeeming qualities whatsoever -- and listen, we're at a time in Human evolution when there's so much research and experience being made to diet, you just can't dismiss it all. We're opening up to a wide field of information on health, and trust me, the all-day benefits of eating healthy are sooo much more gratifying than eating a few Snickers bars a day. I can attest to that. I don't think Jesus would have been chomping on a mars bar if he was still around (oh he IS, you say?); you probably wouldn't have seen Gandhi at Crispy Cream; you won't see that whacky Yoga sage over... there... purchasing a box of Oreo Cookies. What's my point? I'm lame. Furthermore, though, experience/emotions go hand in hand with the food you take in, and if you're at a level of high health, energy, consciousness, you will not be taken in my Satan's sugary goodies!

Hmm... :roll:


----------



## Guest

Jason,

I love you serious topic with your added humor at the end! I agree, I agree, I agree!!! I just am so .... well, all or nothing!!! When I got hit with the dp/dr after the birth of my daughter, I went completely off sugar and refined anything! It was fairly easy because, for the first time in my life, I didn't want to eat! I was a mess, for sure. I did so many things in those first 2 months, (herbs, hormones, antidepressants, hydroxozine, daily walks and strict diet) it's hard to say what had the most impact. I did recover but only for a short while. I went off the anti depressent and felt like I was almost fully recovered. I cannot remember if I started toeat sugar again but it's likely. Anyway, I had a huge relapse and again tried a no sugar diet. I stayed off the antidepressents. I tried the hormones again. I went to the Bastyr College of Natural Medicine here in Seattle and they put my on a homeopathy remody. Nothing cut the mustard. I called all over the states and talked to as many post partum "experts" as I could. They all said, "Go back on the Zoloft". so, I finally did. I have relapses of panic attacks (which is always followed by days, weeks or months of dp/dr) but they have gotton frewer and farther apart with less intensity at each one. I have tried twice to wean off the Zoloft and I can feel the "scary" feelings coming back so I go back to my 100mg dose.

I never wanted to take antidepressants. I had a home birth and was ready for this all natural type of parenting. Things have changed.

I need to kick myself back in butt again and get back with the diet program and just see how much better I can do. My naturopath has options that are holistic to try with me for anxiety to help me get off the antidepressants. I just haven't been willing to do the work yet. And, I do get scared to go off the meds. I hate like everything to back to the HELL that this crippling disease can take you.

Thank you for your time.

Carla


----------



## Guest

Whaddup fellow DP/DR comrades, (no I'm not russian, lol, but we ARE fighting a war, right?)

It took me about 8 months to realize that depression and/or bipolar disorder did not fit my main symptoms (detachment, confusion of thoughts, lack of all emotion, feeling of robot-ness, etc. YOU KNOW ALL THESE!). So, now that I know about DP, I feel like I finally found something.

Anyway, 2 things have mainly helped me in my battles:

1. Staying active and physically working out. (not necessarily routinely, but I'm sure it would help)
- specifically, this has helped me to "forget myself" and has "brought me back to reality", since lifting weights and running cause pain as muscles tear and grow, PAIN is one of the only real things anymore, so it brings me back

2. Caffeine makes me more "laughable" and helps me to avoid the seemingly never-ending analytical loop that my brain goes in. So, I don't like advocating manmade substance addictions, but caffeine does help. Its also very soothing to wake up in the morning and know that I'll get rid of that feeling if I drink some coffee. Stability and faith in something that helps you is incredible.

3. Positive attitude. Period. This is impossible if depression is concurrently troubling you, however, trust me I know. And, since depression and DP/DR so often come hand-in-hand, dealing with one means dealing with the other one as well, sometimes one before the other. For me, I had to kick the depression before I could even REALIZE I suffered from DP, much less address and work through it!

I was on Zoloft for a month, but quit after I didn't notice any change! (And after reading all the controversial findings about Zoloft's validy). My current thinking is that I didn't notice a change because by the time I started Zoloft, I was mostly depression-free, yet had confused DP/DR with depression. Then I slowly started to realize that my mood was only low because I believed it to be low. After I began researching alternative illnesses to depression and found DP/DR (which fit like a glove), I began to remember how to control my mood (which is invariably forgotten during depression).

I hope my input helps everyone! Contact me if you like!
russ


----------



## Guest

Russ,

Thanks for the input and I'm glad you are feeling better. Are you still experiencing dp or has it faded away?

Exercise is great!!! (if I'd get off my lasy butt and do it!) When my dp/dr was at it's at it's worse, I went for walks outside daily. Being in nature and breathing the fresh air was very theraputic.

I totally agree with everything you said about a possitive attitude!!! It has helped me greatly to re afferm that I am getting better, even if I really didn't feel like I was. Trying to see the glass half full as opposed to half empty.

I want to say that regarding CAFFEINE, it is a definate NO in my book! I have been off caffeine for a long time now. Each time I've tried to drink it again, it has raised my anxiety and thrown me into a panic attack, which throws me back into dp/dr! I have read that people with anxiety issues are often very sensitive to caffeine and would be wise to stay away from it.

I guess you are lucky in the sense that you are able to drink it. I would LOVE a nice hot double latte'!!!

I haven't read much on zoloft mostly because it seems to work for me and I don't want to add to my anxiety.

Thanks for your input!!!

Carla


----------



## bat

heres something you might find nteresting

Stress, Mental and Nervous Problems

Since the dawn of time man has understood that food and drink can have profound effects on mental

and emotional states. When primitive tribes sought euphoria or oblivion, they had no manmade

tranquillizers; instead, they fermented foodstuffs to make alcohol, chewed the coca leaf or the

betel nut, harvested the opium poppies and magic mushrooms.

We have all experienced - at first or second hand - the euphoria, the rage or the black gloom that

can accompany too much alcohol; the depression that settles on us at the end of a long day's work

or travel when there was no time for a meal; the nervous jitters that often follow too many cups of

coffee.

Poor diet undermines no only our physical well being; it can also have a disastrous impact on the way

we behave, on our ability to think, reason and concentrate, on our memory and powers of coordination,

even our mood at the start of the day. In almost every study of essential nutrients - particularly of iron,

magnesium and the B complex vitamins - mental disorders or malfunctions have been prominent

among the symptoms of deficiency.

As one instance, Vitamin B12 deficiency causes pernicious anaemia - but long before the acute

physical symptoms appear, sufferers display all the signs of mental illness.

This should not surprise us: like any other part of our bodies, the brain and nervous system can

only function properly when well nourished.

And there is growing evidence of the way in which improved nutrition can be used to enhance mental

health, improve mental ability and performance, and even affect behaviour for the better. For

example, quite simple improvements on diet, together with small doses of zinc, magnesium and

vitamin B6, produced dramatic reductions in the emotional and behavioural disturbances in women

suffering from PMT.

If you think that your problems are all in the mind, don't feel that you have to limp through the rest

of your life on the crutch of tranquillizers, anti-depressants or sleeping pills. Many of the answers

lie in your own hands, the hands that purchase, prepare and put food on your plate.

The Danger Foods - To Be Avoided

Refined Carbohydrates

White Flour

White sugar

Confectionery

Bakery products

In a diet which is high in refined carbohydrates the body soon requires more vitamin B1 to metabolise all the carbohydrates. The body may have to borrow some from the central nervous system, and this borrowing may result in undesirable behaviour patterns.

Sugar

Contains no nutrients other than calories, and often causes extreme mood swings in otherwise stable people, as blood sugar levels seesaw, affecting brain function.

Alcohol

Is more destructive of vital brain nutrients than any other commonly consumed substance: it breaks down the vitamin B complex, and has a devastating impact on your stores of magnesium, zinc and calcium - all vital to normal brain function. Contrary to popular belief, what is more, alcohol is in fact a depressant not a stimulant.
Tea and Coffee

Can provoke anxiety, nervousness, depression and insomnia. When taken within an hour of eating, they can diminish your body's uptake of iron and zinc by up to two-thirds.

Chocolate also contains caffeine and should be avoided for the same reasons.

Sweetened commercial drinks

Even natural fruit juices, if taken in excess and undiluted, can destabilize blood sugar levels to produce mood swings and anxiety.

Bran in excess

Especially in the form of sweetened breakfast cereals, may interfere with the absorption of minerals such as iron and magnesium.

Aluminium

Is a highly toxic metal that accumulates in the body, and is now being linked with the premature senility of Alzheimers disease. Avoid using aluminium pans, kettles, teapots and coffee percolators.

The Four Star Super Foods

Grapes

Millet

Wheatgerm

Brewers Yeast

Oats

Buckwheat

Molasses

The Super Foods

Fruit

Apricots

Bananas

Dates

Oranges

Apples

Pears

Plums

Grapes

Peaches

Blackcurrants

Lemons

Figs

Strawberries

Raspberries

Vegetables

Asparagus

Avocado

Aubergine

Beetroot

Cabbage

Carrots

Celery

Chicory

Watercress

French Beans

Lettuce

Turnip

Onion

Leeks
Grains

Oats

Barley

Rye

Wholewheat

Wheatgerm

Brown Rice

Buckwheat

Seeds and Nuts

Almonds

Pecans

Walnuts

Sunflower Seeds

Pumpkin Seeds

Sprouted Seeds

Legumes

All dried beans, especially soya beans

Dried Peas

Sprouted beans
Herbs and Spices

Garlic

Parsley

Lemon Balm

Lemon Verbena

Basil

Rosemary

Camomile

Ginger Root

Marjoram

Thyme

Nutmeg

Juniper Berries

Liquorice
Others

Cockles

Winkles

Shrimps

Oysters

Sardines

Liver

Kidney

Lean Beef

Egg Yolks

Brewer's Yeast

The Eating Plan

Food and chemical sensitivities are at the root of many mental and emotional problems. Depression,

anxiety, forgetfulness, inability to concentrate, insomnia, irritability, irrational behaviour, violence,

panic attacks, obsessions, mood swings, lethargy, apathy and weepiness can all be triggered by

sensitivity to foods we eat every day, as well as by the 3000 permitted chemicals that go into our foods.

Thousands of desperate families with hyperactive children have found salvation in a diet which excludes

all foods containing artificial colours, flavours, preservatives and other additives, together with some

ordinary foods likely to be provocative.

Iron deficiency is widespread - particularly among women and children - as dozens of studies have

shown. When iron is low in the diet, slowed mental ability and depression soon follow. Among the

superfoods listed are good sources of easily absorbed iron. There are also plenty of foods rich in

vitamin C, which among its many functions assists iron absorption. Tea, coffee and excess bran

can all inhibit uptake of iron, magnesium and calcium and should be avoided. When people feel low

and depressed, they turn to tea and coffee to give them a bit of a lift - and become trapped in a

vicious circle.

This eating plan will provide an abundance of the nutrients known to be crucial brain foods, since

they influence both intellectual and emotional function. Even where there seems to be no direct link

between food and mental or emotional problems, it is always worth while improving the quality of your

nutrition. Like every other organ in your body, the brain functions best on an optimum diet.

Menus for a Week

Breakfast
Lunch
Main meal

Monday
Five Grain Kruska

Serve hot with milk and honey, homemade appel sauce or stewed fruit
Pissenlit Salad

Wholemeal Roll with tahini
Leeks a La Grecque

Rosemary Chicken

Carrots

Runner beans

Stewed plums

Tuesday
Half a grapefruit

Poached eggs on wholemeal toast
Cold chicken with garlic mayonnaise and slices of tomato and cucumber
Raw Root salad

Grilled herrings with oatmeal

Yogurt with apple and peaches

Wednesday
Orange juice

Crowdie
Falafel

Orange, Pumpkinseed and Watercress salad
Carrot, Leek and ginger soup

Grilled garlicky Gambas on Chinese leaves with onions and lemon slices

Wild rice

Nuts, dried fruit and seeds

Thursday
Chopped dates and figs and soaked apricots and prunes stirred into yogurt and sprinkled with sesame seeds, pumpkin seeds and wheatgerm
Creole toast

A bunch of grapes and a banana
Avocado, Mozzarella and Basil salad

Barley and lentil pilaff

Fresh fruit salad

Friday
Orange juice

Lightly boiled egg with wholewheat toast
Cold pilaff (left over from yesterday) with a sharp green salad
Oatmeal soup

Grilled sardines with mustard sauce

Tomato and onion salad

Fromage frais and damson puree

Saturday
Citrus fruit cocktail

Buckwheat pancakes
Grape Nut salad
Baby beets in white sauce

Hearty Beef Stew

Baked potato

Sharp watercress salad

Goats Cheese

Sunday
Oranged juice

Devilled kidneys

Tomatoes and mushrooms
Baked beans
Raw root salad

Ginger lamb stir fry with broccoli

Almond fruit whip

Recipes

Ingredients

Method

Five- grain Kruska

1 lbs whole wheat grains

1 lbs whole millet

1 lbs whole oats

1 lbs whole rye

1 lbs whole barley

1 lbs wheatgerm or oatgerm

1 lbs wheat or oat bran

2 lbs raisins or sultanas

250 ml/8fl oz water

The grains should ideally be organically produced. Five grain kruska can be eaten for breakfast by those with an active day ahead; or as a filling brunch or supper dish.

Grind the grains in a food processor. Put in an ovenproof casserole, pour in the water and soak overnight. In the morning, bring to a boil and add the wheat or oatgerm, wheat or oatbran, the raisins or sultanas. Transfer to a preheated oven at 150C for 30 minutes. The texture should be thick but not gooey.

Serve with hot milk, a teaspoon of honey and apple puree.

(Nikki NB I think the quantities could be slightly reduced!!)

Pissenlit Salad

A selection of dandelion leaves, watercress, lambs lettuce, young spinach leaves, chicory or endive, rocket

4 tbs olive oil

1 heaped tbs pine kernels

2 tbs cider vinegar

salt and pepper

Wash the salad greens, dry well, separate into manageable sprigs of leaves and arrange in a salad bowl. Heat the oil, add the pine kernels and stir until golden brown. Remove the pan from the heat carefully add the vinegar - watch out for sputtering - return to the heat till it bubbles, then pour over the salad. Toss quickly, season to taste and serve at once.

Leeks A La Grecque

8 young leeks

3 tbs olive oil

juice of half a lemon

a sprig of thyme

6 juniper berries

a little salt and pepper
Put the oil, lemon juice, thyme , juniper berries and seasoning in a pan with 300 ml of water and bring to the boil. Clean and trim the leeks, halve them lengthways, and add. Simmer very gently, for about 15 minutes. Let them cool in the liquid and then lift them out carefully with a slotted spoon and pour the remaining liquid over them. If there is a lot left, boil it to reduce a little, and allow to cool before pouring over the leeks.

Button mushrooms, chunks of fennel, small onions, stalks of celery and artichokes can all be cooked in this way. The vegetables should be cooked long enough to be tender, without disintegrating. (Not mushy)

Rosemary Chicken

3 lb free range chicken

several sprigs of fresh rosemary

1 tbs olive oil

1 tbs butter

2 tbs vegetable stock

seasoning
Clean the chicken and pat dry. Put the sprigs of rosemary inside it, saving one of them. Do this as soon as you get the chicken home, or at least some hours before cooking.

Heat the oven to 200C. Melt the butter and olive oil in a frying pan and brown the chicken on all sides, then transfer to the oven. Pour the stock over it, and baste with its juices from time to time during the cooking. If the liquid dries up, add more. Towards the end of cooking, season with fresh milled black pepper and a little salt. Roast for about an hour or until the juices run clear when you push a skewer into the fattest part of the thigh.

Raw Root Salad

1 large carrot

2 small turnips

a chunk of celeriac root

1 medium beetroot

1 small bunch watercress

1 portion of creamy yogurt dressing

Grate the carrot, turnips, celeriac and beetroot, but keep the beetroot at a safe distance from the other vegetables until youre ready for it. Clean and trim the watercress. Combine all the vegetables except the beetroot in a bowl. Pour over the dressing, toss gently, cover with clingfilm chill for an hour or so. Serve in small bowls with the grated beetroot on top.

Yogurt Dressing

1 small carton plain bio yogurt

1 clove garlic, crushed

1 tsp olive oil

1 tsp cider vinegar

little black pepper

Mix well together and use in place of mayonnaise or salad dressing, and flavour according to taste with fresh mint, chives, finely chopped cucumber, a little chilli, or a tsp of curry powder.

Grilled Herrings in Oatmeal

4 fresh herrings

2 oz coarse oatmeal

freshly ground black pepper

2 tbs sunflower or grapeseed oil

1 lemon

1 sprig fresh parsley

Wash and pat dry the herrings and put the oatmeal on a plate with a generous sprinkling of fresh ground black pepper. Dip the herrings in the oatmeal and turn them about till completely coated. Heat the oil to smoking point in a large frying pan and fry the herrings until golden brown - 3 to 4 mins each side. Serve them immediately with a wedge of lemon and a sprinkle of parsley.

Crowdie

4 oz coarse oats

2 oz flaked almonds

1 tbs brown sugar

8 oz whipping cream

8 oz greek yogurt

Spread the oats and flaked almonds on a flat baking tray and sprinkle with the sugar. Place in a hot oven until crispy but not browned. Reser 1 tbs. Whip the cream, fold in the yogurt, stir in the oat and almond mixture and spoon into glass dishes. Decorate with the reserved oats and almonds.

Falafel

8 oz dried chickpeas

2 onions finely chopped

3 tbs parsley finely chopped

2 tsp ground coriander

2 tsp ground fennel

2 tsp ground cumin

? tsp baking powder

4 cloves garlic

black pepper, freshly ground and salt

a little flour is optional

a little sunflower oil for frying

paprika to garnish

Soak the chickpeas in water for several hours until they double in size. Change the water as often as your remember during the soaking, as this reduces the likelihood of their causing flatulence. Blend the chickpeas with a little of their cooking water to a smooth paste. Add the onions and parsley to the chickpeas and blend again for a few seconds. Add all the ground spices, baking powder, crushed garlic and salt and pepper. Knead the mixture for a moment or two to mix the ingredients well, then let it rest in the fridge for 30 mins.

Take small pieces of the mixture and form into little flat cakes about 2 inches across. If they are sticky, roll them in a little flour. Heat the oil and quickly fry the falafel for about 2 mins each side. Sometimes they begin to break apart as they are cooking: if this happens just pat together again. Handle gently when you turn them over. Drain on kitchen paper, sprinkle with paprika, and serve hot or cold.

Orange, Pumpkin seed and watercress salad

Large bunch of watercress

2 tbs olive oil

2 tsp lemon juice

seasoning

2 large ripe oranges

2 tbs pumpkin seeds

2 tbs fresh parsley chopped

Wash thoroughly and dry the watercress. Make a dressing with the oil, lemon juice and seasoning. Scrub one of the oranges and grate the rind and stir it into the dressing. Toast the pumpkin seeds lightly in a dry frying pan over a moderate heat. Peel both oranges, remove the pith. Separate into segments and slice each one in half. Add to the bowl and sprinkle with the parsley and pumpkin seeds. Pour over the dressing, and toss just before serving.

Carrot Leek and Ginger Soup

2 large leeks

2 large carrots

1 tbs oil

piece fresh ginger root

1 ? pt vegetable stock

1 bayleaf

2 tbs single cream

a little fresh coriander chopped

Clean and finely slice the leeks, including some of the green part; scrub and thinly slice the carrots. Heat the oil and melt the leeks, but on no account let them change colour. Add the carrots, stir, grate in the peeled ginger, add the stock and the bayleaf. Bring to the boil, and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove the bayleaf and puree in a blender or food processor. Reheat and serve in individual bowls with a swirl of cream and a sprinkling of chopped coriander.

Grilled garlicky gambas

4 or 5 big pacific prawns in their shells for each person (Fresh ones).

3 or 4 cloves garlic

2 tbs olive oil

lettuce leaves for garnish

chunks of lemon for serving

Washa d dry the prawns. Chop the garlic up very small, put in a small bowl and add the olive oil. Marinate for a couple of hours. Turn the grill on high, paint the prawns with the garlicky oil and grill till the shells are almost burned. Serve on a bed of lettuce, with chunks of lemon to squeeze over them.


----------



## bat

i'm trying to go with this stuff more though am taking an ssri and some benzos to try and get through present state.

Finally typing these notes up for you. SICK AND TIRED BY ROBERT YOUNG

"Neurological imbalance - Mycotoxins interfere with production of coenzyme A resulting in severe depression. The mycotoxin acetaldehyde is continually produced by yeast and fungus (Y/F) and converted by the liver into alcohol. 
Common symptoms such as paranoia, sleeplessness, panic attacks, depression etc are simply the result of being poisoned. People spend fruitless long periods in therapy trying to come to psychological grips with an imbalance in brain and central nervous system caused by toxicity. The really tough cases are prescribed Prozac or something worse.

Anti-psychotic drugs, prescribed drugs, antibiotics, poor nutrition, emotional strain , alcohol abuse, smoking, lack of exercise and rest all combine to weaken the immune system.

Clean the bowel, nourish the body, balance body pH and get rid of Y/F.

Drink green juice, eat mostly salads, sprouted beans, lots of vegetables especially parsley, avocadoes, tomatoes, onions and garlic and all green vegs. Best fruit are lemons, limes and grapefruit. Eat almonds, brazil and hazel nuts and all the seeds.

Don't eat sugar, sweets, white flour, processed or tinned foods or junk food.

Don't eat protein and carbohydrates in the same meat and drink 2 litres of water each day.

For neurological imbalance it is especially important to take essential fatty acids - omega 3 and omega 6 - daily.

Omega 3 - Fish such as trout, salmon, mackerel and sardines. Best sources are fish oils and flaxseed oil.

Omega 6 - Borage seed oil and evening primrose oil."

Oils, including olive oil seem to be very important. I stir a dessertspoon of flax seed oil into my porridge in the morning. Holland and Barrett make an 'optimum oil blend' which contains all of the required oils. Put a spoonful of it on vegetables, soup, pasta or whatever you are eating when food is cooked.


----------



## Guest

pdr,

Thank you for taking the time to post all this great information!!! "I know this to be true and I need to get back on this diet!!!" It's so hard to make that commitment. How about we all set a goal and shoot for it?

My 40th birthday is Sept 1st. How about we start on the 2nd, so I can have my one last indulgence....sorry, I know I'm only thinking of me here.....

What do you say? I'll print this thread off or at least the diet, although I already know this stuff pretty much. No sugar, no coffee, no refined anything, lots of whole foods and protein, tons of water, good oils, fish oils, evening primrose oil, calcium mag, and multi - vit or at least B supplements.

I've done this diet before and did feel better but was still suffering. That is why I'm on the SSRI. But it's still a great diet. I think that there are many other things to try to reduce anxiety in a more natural way that I have not tried yet. Many you shouldn't take while on SSRI's so should be introduced when you are ready to try something different.

Good luck to us all! So, who's with me on the diet?

Carla


----------



## bat

yep i'm up for it. just bought bottle of flax oil, making millet and quinoa porridge with soya milk for breakfast and juicing anything green i can find. glad you're going to give it a go too


----------



## Guest

Cool!!! Thanks for the support! I'm glad you threw in some recipe's. I'm really bad at that type of thing. Plus, I might eat it but my kids......
I was going to start my 3rd one that is 2 yrs old now on a no sugar diet. Well, with a Post partum mood disorder and a horribley picky eater, I've fudged on that one. She's a crank, too and sometimes that is the ONLY way to give my ears a break. We do our best! LOL!!! (she already has cavities!)

Carla


----------



## Guest

Okay! Ready....set...go!!! It was my big 40th bithday today and boy did I ever indulge!!! Started with a triple shot decaf moca and ended with 3 helpings of choc cake and ice cream. So, now it's "good bye and good riddens." My son is already doing "the diet" so I will now join him. Who else is with me on this?

Carla


----------



## Guest

I did ?okay? today. I stayed away from sugar for the most part, although I did eat a granola bar, oven roasted peanuts and beef jerkey, all of which contain sugar and high fructose corn syrup. But....I didn't drink any coffee or substitute, I didn't eat cereal and I didn't have pasta with my dinner. So, I'm doing better.

Carla


----------



## bat

happy birthday  
keep up the good work


----------



## g-funk

Happy Birthday!

I would give all these foods a try but I haven't a clue what half of them are! My problem is that I really enjoy going out to eat and really enjoy a couple of glasses of wine (not getting hammered) that to give these pleasures up, I would have to see a vast improvement for it to be worth it. I have no patience with diets. Is that a really lame excuse? I would take vitamin supplements. Can I take B vits and omega oils with effexor?

Anyway, I really admire people who can do these diets. The self discipline you have is incredible. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Okay, I failed already. Been eating choc chip cookies and had real coffee yesterday. I tell ya, when I go off...I REALLY go off!!! (Kicking butt) I guess I wasn't ready yet. :roll:

Carla

Oh, thank you for wishing me a happy birthday.


----------



## JasonFar

G-Funk,

You're icon is freaking hilarious.

8)


----------



## g-funk

I was going to use a photo of my cat who has one eye and a wonky jaw but I thought it might freak people out. Especially as these icons are kind of meant to represent ourselves. Having said that, I've never fallen asleep in my dinner before like this little fella...


----------



## JasonFar

Hey guys,

I've been doing nothing but raw foods for two weeks. It's wonderful. Fruits, veggies, and nuts for the protein and fats (walnuts in my case).

This is my fridge now:


















My kitchen:










Even got a juicer (cantalope juice is brilliant):










And lastly, I post these with much confidence. I wasn't out of shape at all before starting raw, but the benefits to both my health and physique has been incredible.


























Flat and totally expanded, it's brilliant. Mind you, this is with, at the moment, no exercise at all. Again, I don't mean to boast, but I'm genuinely pleased and confident in the way my body is shaping out to be, and from the information I've gathered, this is simply a very natural body for the raw fooder.

If you guys have any more questions about raw foods ask me certainly, as I'd love to share the wealth of knowledge I have gathered. 

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

Hey guys,

I've been doing nothing but raw foods for two weeks. It's wonderful. Fruits, veggies, and nuts for the protein and fats (walnuts in my case).

This is my fridge now:


















My kitchen:










Even got a juicer (cantalope juice is brilliant):










And lastly, I post these with much confidence. I wasn't out of shape at all before starting raw, but the benefits to both my health and physique has been incredible.


























Flat and totally expanded, it's brilliant. Mind you, this is with, at the moment, no exercise at all. Again, I don't mean to boast, but I'm genuinely pleased and confident in the way my body is shaping out to be, and from the information I've gathered, this is simply a very natural body for the raw fooder.

If you guys have any more questions about raw foods ask me certainly, as I'd love to share the wealth of knowledge I have gathered. 

~Jason


----------



## g-funk

Looking good J! Now, the question on everybody's lips is - 
Has it improved your mind aswell?!?!?!?
You've made fruit look appealing.


----------



## g-funk

Looking good J! Now, the question on everybody's lips is - 
Has it improved your mind aswell?!?!?!?
You've made fruit look appealing.


----------



## JasonFar

G-funk(yseefunkydo)

Yes! My mind has improved as well! But, to be more precise, it's more of a wholistic feeling of wellbeing; for too long my body felt lousy, totally clogged and fatigued, disconnected from myself (due to being of poor health for so long)... So, now that my body feels LOADS better (literally it feels as I've I've TAKEN loads off out of my gut, mostly), my mental state has naturally followed course... It's unbelievable the energy I have. Also, I'm totally seeing a healthy self-image reemerge, out of but feeling healthy. ! . So yes, I feel, think, act, better, and I've only just started eating raw.

I recommend EVERYONE try it, at least once.

Ttyl.

~Jason

(oh yeah and I posted a pic of before and after, so you can really see a visible difference in the way I feel, I think... in the photo section of the site)


----------



## JasonFar

G-funk(yseefunkydo)

Yes! My mind has improved as well! But, to be more precise, it's more of a wholistic feeling of wellbeing; for too long my body felt lousy, totally clogged and fatigued, disconnected from myself (due to being of poor health for so long)... So, now that my body feels LOADS better (literally it feels as I've I've TAKEN loads off out of my gut, mostly), my mental state has naturally followed course... It's unbelievable the energy I have. Also, I'm totally seeing a healthy self-image reemerge, out of but feeling healthy. ! . So yes, I feel, think, act, better, and I've only just started eating raw.

I recommend EVERYONE try it, at least once.

Ttyl.

~Jason

(oh yeah and I posted a pic of before and after, so you can really see a visible difference in the way I feel, I think... in the photo section of the site)


----------



## person3

Wow those pics look good!

(I know you just want to hear about diets and stuff but I drunkenly stumbled into this forum...ok bye...back I go to the psych forum)


----------



## person3

Wow those pics look good!

(I know you just want to hear about diets and stuff but I drunkenly stumbled into this forum...ok bye...back I go to the psych forum)


----------



## JasonFar

Ty Person3, appreciate it.

Raw foods, yay! I'm cool. But seriously, try it out!  :lol:


----------



## JasonFar

Ty Person3, appreciate it.

Raw foods, yay! I'm cool. But seriously, try it out!  :lol:


----------



## person3

Oh no no no.

I'm the kind of chick that would walk into a health food store asking what the best herb is to calm me down between cocaine binges.

J/k

But really...dunno if i'm motivated enough right now to undergo that...it might be kinda cool though for weight loss and such. although i have lost some weight anyway YAY

Um I did the whole candida drill. I took it farther than everyone else though I actually threw down the money for a colonic! (worst experience ever. As bad as joining the Church of Scientology to try to heal my dp. Yeah I've done some pretty extreme shit in the name of recovery. I hope those Scientology people never find me....)


----------



## person3

Oh no no no.

I'm the kind of chick that would walk into a health food store asking what the best herb is to calm me down between cocaine binges.

J/k

But really...dunno if i'm motivated enough right now to undergo that...it might be kinda cool though for weight loss and such. although i have lost some weight anyway YAY

Um I did the whole candida drill. I took it farther than everyone else though I actually threw down the money for a colonic! (worst experience ever. As bad as joining the Church of Scientology to try to heal my dp. Yeah I've done some pretty extreme shit in the name of recovery. I hope those Scientology people never find me....)


----------



## JasonFar

A colonic! That's hilarious! I've actually read some info about them, but still not sure how exactly the experience, ahem, goes... Maybe I don't want to know. I'm really out in the blue with it.

Congrats on losing weight too, btw.

You know what's funny about Scientology? All I know of it... or rather, the only interpretation or representation of it that I get, is from celebrities. You know, John Travolta, Tom Cruise, Lisa Marie Presley... And you know what? They all seem like incredibly stable people, very very highly-functioning, happy, and driven. Then again, it did inspire "Battlefield Earth".


----------



## JasonFar

A colonic! That's hilarious! I've actually read some info about them, but still not sure how exactly the experience, ahem, goes... Maybe I don't want to know. I'm really out in the blue with it.

Congrats on losing weight too, btw.

You know what's funny about Scientology? All I know of it... or rather, the only interpretation or representation of it that I get, is from celebrities. You know, John Travolta, Tom Cruise, Lisa Marie Presley... And you know what? They all seem like incredibly stable people, very very highly-functioning, happy, and driven. Then again, it did inspire "Battlefield Earth".


----------



## shadowness

i just wanted to say that this is one hell of a great thread!

i need to improve my diet and i need to do it years ago!

:roll: 

great information posted 

yay!


----------



## shadowness

i just wanted to say that this is one hell of a great thread!

i need to improve my diet and i need to do it years ago!

:roll: 

great information posted 

yay!


----------



## JasonFar

Shadowness,

Glad you like the thread... Up until I ate raw, I was continually noticing more and more of a relation between health/mood/experience and diet. I experimented with a lot of things, and now, I'm on raw foods, as I've mentioned above. I will, I think, be eating raw the rest of my Life. My physical improvements are nice. But they are nothing to the general, CONSISTENT level of health I am experiencing. I love music, and listen to it often. My senses are like, rebirthing; reawakening. Everything sounds so brilliant. For so long I've yearned for this kind of health, to be able to fully utilize my Human experience... Everything in its profundity. I'm not quite there yet, but I'm on a journey I know will come with much goodness now. Again, I can't recommend raw foods enough.

Here's an updated pic, three days later.










Have there been improvements in the past three days? Yes. Yes? Yes. Possible? Yes? Yes. Yes. :twisted: 8)

Here's a raw guru, I'd like you guys to guess her age:


















47 years old...

Oh, and I don't mean to make this thread full of naked pictures, sorry. At any rate, I think the physical benefits of eating raw are probably more convincing than any other, for you can't really experience my, eh, experience.

Ta ta.


----------



## JasonFar

Shadowness,

Glad you like the thread... Up until I ate raw, I was continually noticing more and more of a relation between health/mood/experience and diet. I experimented with a lot of things, and now, I'm on raw foods, as I've mentioned above. I will, I think, be eating raw the rest of my Life. My physical improvements are nice. But they are nothing to the general, CONSISTENT level of health I am experiencing. I love music, and listen to it often. My senses are like, rebirthing; reawakening. Everything sounds so brilliant. For so long I've yearned for this kind of health, to be able to fully utilize my Human experience... Everything in its profundity. I'm not quite there yet, but I'm on a journey I know will come with much goodness now. Again, I can't recommend raw foods enough.

Here's an updated pic, three days later.










Have there been improvements in the past three days? Yes. Yes? Yes. Possible? Yes? Yes. Yes. :twisted: 8)

Here's a raw guru, I'd like you guys to guess her age:


















47 years old...

Oh, and I don't mean to make this thread full of naked pictures, sorry. At any rate, I think the physical benefits of eating raw are probably more convincing than any other, for you can't really experience my, eh, experience.

Ta ta.


----------



## person3

JasonFar, Scientology is actually a cult. The celebrities are sent to different people in the "church", they are given lavish counseling and such. Normal types are asked to buy this service that service put on weird "lie detector" things where you hold cans to answer questions and if you've ever been prescribed an antidepressant you are absolutely turned down for treatment because L Ron Hubbard didn't believe in psychiatrists. (He had a breakdown of sorts when he was in the navy, the navy did not let him see a doctor apparently, he became really wacked out and power hungry and decided to hate psychiatrists in general)


----------



## person3

JasonFar, Scientology is actually a cult. The celebrities are sent to different people in the "church", they are given lavish counseling and such. Normal types are asked to buy this service that service put on weird "lie detector" things where you hold cans to answer questions and if you've ever been prescribed an antidepressant you are absolutely turned down for treatment because L Ron Hubbard didn't believe in psychiatrists. (He had a breakdown of sorts when he was in the navy, the navy did not let him see a doctor apparently, he became really wacked out and power hungry and decided to hate psychiatrists in general)


----------



## JasonFar

Person3,

C'mon now, that seems like a pretty limited perspective on the subject you have. I don't know if you've done all your research, but it doesn't sound like you have. I mean, I know it can cost gross amounts of money, and it's not like I'm condoning it -- all I've done is observe the people who claim to be Scientologists, and analyze their behavior like I could/would any other person. As Human Beings, they (on the outside) seem like pretty well off (the few I've seen), with a sense of happiness and intellect...

Maybe one of us should read a book on it, perhaps from an outsiders perspective that throws together some of the facts and makes an educated judgement. Maybe I will eventually, or maybe not.


----------



## JasonFar

Person3,

C'mon now, that seems like a pretty limited perspective on the subject you have. I don't know if you've done all your research, but it doesn't sound like you have. I mean, I know it can cost gross amounts of money, and it's not like I'm condoning it -- all I've done is observe the people who claim to be Scientologists, and analyze their behavior like I could/would any other person. As Human Beings, they (on the outside) seem like pretty well off (the few I've seen), with a sense of happiness and intellect...

Maybe one of us should read a book on it, perhaps from an outsiders perspective that throws together some of the facts and makes an educated judgement. Maybe I will eventually, or maybe not.


----------



## university girl

Hey Jason!

Ummmmmmm.... you look HOT!  Geez, you shouldn't post such explicit pics... :wink:

Interestingly, I just started seeing a naturopath and am now on a diet. My diet is dairy-free, wheat-free, sugar-free (except naturally occuring, ie. in apples), yeast-free and free of yeast-promoting foods (suspect yeast syndrome). Also, I drink lots of lemon water (surprisingly, lemon actually neutralizes pH!). The diet is a result of having my food 'sensitivities' tested. Oh, and gotta cut out the coffee...eek. Perhaps the hardest one of all for me. I'm down to one cup a day (from 2...hahaha!). Carla, have you tried Bambu (it's not actually bambu but it's a coffee substitute)? It's quite good with soy milk. I've been on the diet for only a week now so can't say I notice much of a difference. She said I'd probably only notice the effects after 3 weeks and eventually lose 3-6 pounds. Have you heard of false fat? Anyone?

So, your raw foods diet would fit in, on the most part, with my diet. I am just wondering how you stay full on this diet, as I know from personal experience that veggies and fruit don't fill me up well? What do you eat in a typical day? Also, are you taking vitamins as well (like you used to)?

uni-g


----------



## university girl

Hey Jason!

Ummmmmmm.... you look HOT!  Geez, you shouldn't post such explicit pics... :wink:

Interestingly, I just started seeing a naturopath and am now on a diet. My diet is dairy-free, wheat-free, sugar-free (except naturally occuring, ie. in apples), yeast-free and free of yeast-promoting foods (suspect yeast syndrome). Also, I drink lots of lemon water (surprisingly, lemon actually neutralizes pH!). The diet is a result of having my food 'sensitivities' tested. Oh, and gotta cut out the coffee...eek. Perhaps the hardest one of all for me. I'm down to one cup a day (from 2...hahaha!). Carla, have you tried Bambu (it's not actually bambu but it's a coffee substitute)? It's quite good with soy milk. I've been on the diet for only a week now so can't say I notice much of a difference. She said I'd probably only notice the effects after 3 weeks and eventually lose 3-6 pounds. Have you heard of false fat? Anyone?

So, your raw foods diet would fit in, on the most part, with my diet. I am just wondering how you stay full on this diet, as I know from personal experience that veggies and fruit don't fill me up well? What do you eat in a typical day? Also, are you taking vitamins as well (like you used to)?

uni-g


----------



## JasonFar

Heya Uni,

That's cool that you're seeing a naturopath and experimenting with your diet. Lemon water... I know, for one, there's this "master cleanse" that people go on for about 15 days, with nothing but natural lemonade, so I think that it certainly has some sort of cleansing/rejuvinating effect, but I don't know exactly what.

Today, I've eaten:

-- roughly half a watermelon
-- 2 medium sized (juicy, yum) peaches
-- 2 asian pears
-- roughly 1/4 cup walnuts

About 3/5 a way through the day. I'm all out of mango's at the moment and don't work till tomorrow, so will have to suffice without them for the day. They are my favorite fruits, and I usually eat anywhere from 3-6 of them a day. Also out of the picture today is cantalope, which I usually juice (because of ease of use and "supposed" mineral content in the skin), and that's usually about 2 cantalopes a day (which makes roughly 3 large cups of great, great juice). As far as veggies are concerned, I only eat them when my body really gets a craving for them, and this is seemingly happening more and more. Usually just about 1 salad worth of veggies a day though. My problem with veggies is when my body does want them, it doesn't want to juice them -- it wants them whole -- and I'm terrible at making good salads, or putting together a gourmet veggie meal (also, raw is against steaming veggies). So, I usually just snack on raw sprouts, cabbage, lettuce, cucumber... Lot of the time throw those together and add a chunk of avocado, and that usually does the trick.

But yeah, mostly fruit, some veggies, some nuts. Being "full" is something of an illusion; I've had absolutely no problems with not getting enough to satisfy my body at the time of the meal with eating mostly fruit. This was surprising to me, but I wasn't complaining.

Oh and thanks for the comments on the pictures. :twisted: :lol:

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

Heya Uni,

That's cool that you're seeing a naturopath and experimenting with your diet. Lemon water... I know, for one, there's this "master cleanse" that people go on for about 15 days, with nothing but natural lemonade, so I think that it certainly has some sort of cleansing/rejuvinating effect, but I don't know exactly what.

Today, I've eaten:

-- roughly half a watermelon
-- 2 medium sized (juicy, yum) peaches
-- 2 asian pears
-- roughly 1/4 cup walnuts

About 3/5 a way through the day. I'm all out of mango's at the moment and don't work till tomorrow, so will have to suffice without them for the day. They are my favorite fruits, and I usually eat anywhere from 3-6 of them a day. Also out of the picture today is cantalope, which I usually juice (because of ease of use and "supposed" mineral content in the skin), and that's usually about 2 cantalopes a day (which makes roughly 3 large cups of great, great juice). As far as veggies are concerned, I only eat them when my body really gets a craving for them, and this is seemingly happening more and more. Usually just about 1 salad worth of veggies a day though. My problem with veggies is when my body does want them, it doesn't want to juice them -- it wants them whole -- and I'm terrible at making good salads, or putting together a gourmet veggie meal (also, raw is against steaming veggies). So, I usually just snack on raw sprouts, cabbage, lettuce, cucumber... Lot of the time throw those together and add a chunk of avocado, and that usually does the trick.

But yeah, mostly fruit, some veggies, some nuts. Being "full" is something of an illusion; I've had absolutely no problems with not getting enough to satisfy my body at the time of the meal with eating mostly fruit. This was surprising to me, but I wasn't complaining.

Oh and thanks for the comments on the pictures. :twisted: :lol:

~Jason


----------



## university girl

Jason,

I'm a little concerned you are not getting enough to eat...you do look quite skinny (you do look attractive but perhaps too skinny, although i wish i could be skinnier  ) and the pic of you in the pictures section shows yellowing around your mouth and nose. What's with that? Looks sorta like jaundice. Perhaps you've had too much cantelope juice (or is it from the camera?)... 

But seriously, are you still taking vitamins (you didn't answer)? Seems like you eat lots of melons. I like them but they supposedly have a high content of yeast or mold so I gotta avoid those. 


> Being "full" is something of an illusion


Hmmmmmmm...Jason! Your mom would worry about you. :wink: I find I can't sleep if I am even a little hungry.

uni-g


----------



## university girl

Jason,

I'm a little concerned you are not getting enough to eat...you do look quite skinny (you do look attractive but perhaps too skinny, although i wish i could be skinnier  ) and the pic of you in the pictures section shows yellowing around your mouth and nose. What's with that? Looks sorta like jaundice. Perhaps you've had too much cantelope juice (or is it from the camera?)... 

But seriously, are you still taking vitamins (you didn't answer)? Seems like you eat lots of melons. I like them but they supposedly have a high content of yeast or mold so I gotta avoid those. 


> Being "full" is something of an illusion


Hmmmmmmm...Jason! Your mom would worry about you. :wink: I find I can't sleep if I am even a little hungry.

uni-g


----------



## JasonFar

Hey Uni,

To answer some of your questions. Do I still take supplements? Yeah, I'm currently taking the Magnesium Taurate still, though I have lowered my dose quite a bit, and have been experimenting. I'm taking in 600mg a day now.

The yellow spots around my mouth, or orange spots, as (I think) I explained earlier in the thread somewhere, are mango stains; I had just eaten a few mangoes and didn't wash my face thereafter. This happens pretty often, but I've gotten better at it since. Don't' worry, that's not the complexion of my skin; I'm not turning orange. 

As far as me being skinny, I'm no skinnier since I started eating raw. I still weigh about 185 pounds. The last thing I'm doing this raw gig for is to lose weight, and thus far I haven't (though many do).


----------



## JasonFar

Hey Uni,

To answer some of your questions. Do I still take supplements? Yeah, I'm currently taking the Magnesium Taurate still, though I have lowered my dose quite a bit, and have been experimenting. I'm taking in 600mg a day now.

The yellow spots around my mouth, or orange spots, as (I think) I explained earlier in the thread somewhere, are mango stains; I had just eaten a few mangoes and didn't wash my face thereafter. This happens pretty often, but I've gotten better at it since. Don't' worry, that's not the complexion of my skin; I'm not turning orange. 

As far as me being skinny, I'm no skinnier since I started eating raw. I still weigh about 185 pounds. The last thing I'm doing this raw gig for is to lose weight, and thus far I haven't (though many do).


----------



## bat

i'm trying to go with the anti yeast thing


----------



## bat

i'm trying to go with the anti yeast thing


----------



## university girl

pdr said:


> i'm trying to go with the anti yeast thing


Hey Pdr,

I'm reading a book right now called The Yeast Syndrome, by Dr. Trowbridge, recommended by my naturopath. I'll let you know if I find any tips etc. How have you modified your diet?

uni-g


----------



## university girl

pdr said:


> i'm trying to go with the anti yeast thing


Hey Pdr,

I'm reading a book right now called The Yeast Syndrome, by Dr. Trowbridge, recommended by my naturopath. I'll let you know if I find any tips etc. How have you modified your diet?

uni-g


----------



## bat

its basically by an american called dr young. my mums into his stuff and shes always looking for ideas to help me with dp/depression. what i've been doing is eating quinoa and millet porridge with seeds like pumpkin, sunflower and flax put in. also juicing veg in particular green organic ones. i put in an apple but avoid too much fruit because of the sugar yeast thing. i try to eat fresh stuff instead of stored as much as possible. at times i do just eat whatevers there if i'm hungry as i havent got much of an appetite on the ads. sprouted beans and lentils are meant to be very good too. nuts like almonds and haslenuts but not peanuts or pistachios. i'm taking spoonfuls of an omega 3,6 and 9 oil and lots of supplements. i really need to get a copy of his book so i can look things up in it b/c some of the yeast causing stuff isnt what i would think. also avacodas are meant to be very good


----------



## bat

its basically by an american called dr young. my mums into his stuff and shes always looking for ideas to help me with dp/depression. what i've been doing is eating quinoa and millet porridge with seeds like pumpkin, sunflower and flax put in. also juicing veg in particular green organic ones. i put in an apple but avoid too much fruit because of the sugar yeast thing. i try to eat fresh stuff instead of stored as much as possible. at times i do just eat whatevers there if i'm hungry as i havent got much of an appetite on the ads. sprouted beans and lentils are meant to be very good too. nuts like almonds and haslenuts but not peanuts or pistachios. i'm taking spoonfuls of an omega 3,6 and 9 oil and lots of supplements. i really need to get a copy of his book so i can look things up in it b/c some of the yeast causing stuff isnt what i would think. also avacodas are meant to be very good


----------



## JasonFar

I've found a really good juicing recipe lately PDR, maybe you should try it:

1 Cucumber
8 or so carrots
1 Apple

Delicious, sweet yet mildly sour. Oh the joy.


----------



## JasonFar

I've found a really good juicing recipe lately PDR, maybe you should try it:

1 Cucumber
8 or so carrots
1 Apple

Delicious, sweet yet mildly sour. Oh the joy.


----------



## university girl

Pdr and all others interested in lowering yeast content, my book (an awesome book!) suggests eating meat, eggs, vegetables and yogurt at the beginning of your diet. Later, other foods are added. Yogurt and garlic (fresh or powder) are emphasized. As for nuts and seeds during the first stage of your diet, pumpkin seeds a and sunflower seeds are allowed.

uni-g


----------



## university girl

Pdr and all others interested in lowering yeast content, my book (an awesome book!) suggests eating meat, eggs, vegetables and yogurt at the beginning of your diet. Later, other foods are added. Yogurt and garlic (fresh or powder) are emphasized. As for nuts and seeds during the first stage of your diet, pumpkin seeds a and sunflower seeds are allowed.

uni-g


----------



## bat

thanks uni girl think i'll look up your book on amazon when ordering the dr young one. jason thats a good juice  sometimes i add celery and a bit of organic broccoli. when i have time at the wekend i try to make the greenest juice possible so i dont add carrot as it makes it muddy looking. any dark green veg with an apple to sweeten. tastes awfull sometimes but at least its good for you. sometimes its nice


----------



## bat

thanks uni girl think i'll look up your book on amazon when ordering the dr young one. jason thats a good juice  sometimes i add celery and a bit of organic broccoli. when i have time at the wekend i try to make the greenest juice possible so i dont add carrot as it makes it muddy looking. any dark green veg with an apple to sweeten. tastes awfull sometimes but at least its good for you. sometimes its nice


----------



## university girl

Pdr, the book is $7.50 US, $10.99 CAN. Guys! I think I'm going through yeast "die-off" period, also called the herxheimer reaction... I feel like shit- like I have the flu and my digestive system isn't too happy.  Supposedly, this feeling is due to the release of toxins from yeast as they die. Hope it doesn't last too long. Jason, did you feel worse before you got betteron your raw food diet? Pdr, have you felt this way yet since you've been on an anti-yeast diet?

uni-g


----------



## university girl

Pdr, the book is $7.50 US, $10.99 CAN. Guys! I think I'm going through yeast "die-off" period, also called the herxheimer reaction... I feel like shit- like I have the flu and my digestive system isn't too happy.  Supposedly, this feeling is due to the release of toxins from yeast as they die. Hope it doesn't last too long. Jason, did you feel worse before you got betteron your raw food diet? Pdr, have you felt this way yet since you've been on an anti-yeast diet?

uni-g


----------



## bat

funny enough uni-g i'm off work today with flu like symptoms. i think my immunity's a bit low. might be the yeast thing although i've been doing it for a couple of months now. get well soon


----------



## bat

funny enough uni-g i'm off work today with flu like symptoms. i think my immunity's a bit low. might be the yeast thing although i've been doing it for a couple of months now. get well soon


----------



## JasonFar

university girl said:


> Jason, did you feel worse before you got betteron your raw food diet? Pdr, have you felt this way yet since you've been on an anti-yeast diet?


*Uni-G* It's been close to a month since I started eating the raw foods near 100%. About feeling better, hmmmm. I can't say that I ever felt noticably worse. The first week or so I was too busy either working, or semi-obsessing about what I was eating, what route to choose, etc. The largest amount of "pain" that came from adopting such foods was the cravings I had for other foods, whether it be candy, refried beans, or a corndog. Note, however, I also had these cravings while on a heavy-meat, low-carb diet. Today, my cravings for those foods have dissipated almost entirely, and when they do creep up they are incredibly short lived.

One other frustration that I had, that resulted in minor pain (i.e. wanting things I couldn't have) was food combining, and experimenting with that and its consequences on digestion. For example, you don't combine nuts and fruits. Nor fruits and veggies. No sweet fruits or acidic fruits. That type of thing. The past week, I've eaten on average, three different fruits per day, and this sort of "mono" eating has shown increases in benefit. At first I thought eating mono opposed to combinations of foods was a bunch of dogmatic hooplah, but alas, the results have been great.

Today, Uni-G, I swear to you, I "feel" great. GREAT. Now, keep in mind, this is relative. I still have anxieties that pop up, as well as angers, but I deal with those things as they do come up. The ABILITY to deal with those things has increased greatly, meaning they are much easier to cope with, and I feel like I'm truly transitioning from coping to downright obliterating (being free from). I feel as light as a feather. When I put a shirt on, I feel the sensation against my skin. I just went out to get some mango's at the store, and the sun is shining -- I felt the warmth in my body. This is something new to me. It's all a very profound, exciting experience.

I stopped taking the Magnesium supplements about 3 days ago, after I had been weining down quite a bit. I do not feel the need for them anymore. I am still being caught up in the moment by certain stressors (inparticular some work instances), and the anxiety even overcomes me within particular moments, but it passes, and the ever-growing, ever-present feeling of health, energy, and Life I'm obtaining returns immediately.

I swear to God, with all sincerity, I get many moments each day now where I just "feel" -- NORMAL -- HEALTHY -- GOOD -- and remember, this is what Life is. Everything about me is changing; my confidence, my energy, my looks, my serenity, my concentration, my senses, my perception. All for the better.

So Uni-G, I heartily recommend trying out raw foods. Really, I do.

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

university girl said:


> Jason, did you feel worse before you got betteron your raw food diet? Pdr, have you felt this way yet since you've been on an anti-yeast diet?


*Uni-G* It's been close to a month since I started eating the raw foods near 100%. About feeling better, hmmmm. I can't say that I ever felt noticably worse. The first week or so I was too busy either working, or semi-obsessing about what I was eating, what route to choose, etc. The largest amount of "pain" that came from adopting such foods was the cravings I had for other foods, whether it be candy, refried beans, or a corndog. Note, however, I also had these cravings while on a heavy-meat, low-carb diet. Today, my cravings for those foods have dissipated almost entirely, and when they do creep up they are incredibly short lived.

One other frustration that I had, that resulted in minor pain (i.e. wanting things I couldn't have) was food combining, and experimenting with that and its consequences on digestion. For example, you don't combine nuts and fruits. Nor fruits and veggies. No sweet fruits or acidic fruits. That type of thing. The past week, I've eaten on average, three different fruits per day, and this sort of "mono" eating has shown increases in benefit. At first I thought eating mono opposed to combinations of foods was a bunch of dogmatic hooplah, but alas, the results have been great.

Today, Uni-G, I swear to you, I "feel" great. GREAT. Now, keep in mind, this is relative. I still have anxieties that pop up, as well as angers, but I deal with those things as they do come up. The ABILITY to deal with those things has increased greatly, meaning they are much easier to cope with, and I feel like I'm truly transitioning from coping to downright obliterating (being free from). I feel as light as a feather. When I put a shirt on, I feel the sensation against my skin. I just went out to get some mango's at the store, and the sun is shining -- I felt the warmth in my body. This is something new to me. It's all a very profound, exciting experience.

I stopped taking the Magnesium supplements about 3 days ago, after I had been weining down quite a bit. I do not feel the need for them anymore. I am still being caught up in the moment by certain stressors (inparticular some work instances), and the anxiety even overcomes me within particular moments, but it passes, and the ever-growing, ever-present feeling of health, energy, and Life I'm obtaining returns immediately.

I swear to God, with all sincerity, I get many moments each day now where I just "feel" -- NORMAL -- HEALTHY -- GOOD -- and remember, this is what Life is. Everything about me is changing; my confidence, my energy, my looks, my serenity, my concentration, my senses, my perception. All for the better.

So Uni-G, I heartily recommend trying out raw foods. Really, I do.

~Jason


----------



## university girl

Pdr: That's too bad you are not feeling well either (and quite a coincidence!). I wonder if it is from the yeast or if it is just the flu. I found out today my case of sickness may be something I got from others living in this house. Not sure if it is that or the yeast thing. Is the flu going around your house? Best wishes with getting better too! I hope your day of rest helped. I have to go to my first adult ballet class now and I feel terrible. I probably shouldn't go but I don't think I can get refunded. Guess I'll go and make the best of it.


> ...The largest amount of "pain" that came from adopting such foods was the cravings I had for other foods, whether it be candy, refried beans, or a corndog.


 Jason: Guess I'm lucky as I rarely crave foods, although I do miss cheese (smoked gouda especially) and chocolate, but don't crave them. I did however have a craving the other day...but I couldn't figure out what I was craving(?!). A glass of lemon water seemed to hit the spot. 


> Today, Uni-G, I swear to you, I "feel" great. GREAT...When I put a shirt on, I feel the sensation against my skin. I just went out to get some mango's at the store, and the sun is shining -- I felt the warmth in my body. This is something new to me. It's all a very profound, exciting experience.


Wow Jason, you should be the raw food diet poster boy. Seriously!  And I must add, I am very happy that you are feeling so well. Sounds like not only do you feel healthier, but you are beginning to become more spiritual (in some way). Are you sure you are not falling in love cause it sort of sounds similar to that.  


> I stopped taking the Magnesium supplements about 3 days ago


What were you taking them for in the first place? I just started magnesium supplements (for muscle tension), along with garlic powder, calcium, omega 3-6-9, iron, acidophilus, and last but not least, a multi.


> I am still being caught up in the moment by certain stressors (inparticular some work instances), and the anxiety even overcomes me within particular moments, but it passes, and the ever-growing, ever-present feeling of health, energy, and Life I'm obtaining returns immediately.


As I am sure you know, these stressors are normal AND healthy.  


> I swear to God, with all sincerity, I get many moments each day now where I just "feel" -- NORMAL -- HEALTHY -- GOOD -- and remember, this is what Life is.


With the onset I my DP, the 'crispness' of reality, as I call it, disappeared. Do you know what I mean?? If so and if you lost it, do you feeling like it is returning?


> Everything about me is changing; my confidence, my energy, my looks, my serenity, my concentration, my senses, my perception. All for the better.


With this new Jason emerging, perhaps you will now consider something which we talked about a while back. Do you recall? I really hope you do, for your sake. :wink: 


> So Uni-G, I heartily recommend trying out raw foods. Really, I do.


Well Jason, you really have been inspiring. If I do not improve on my current anti-yeast, anti-my-food-sensitivites diet, I will indeed give the raw diet a try. Perhaps after I finish this diet (which, btw, is not a lifetime diet, but rather only carried out for a few months), I will then begin the raw food diet. The only thing I am concerned about with that diet is that you do eat a lot of fruit and I know that yeast thrive on sugars. If I do have a yeast problem, I need to stay away from fruit for a while.

I wish you continued success with your diet!

uni-g


----------



## university girl

Pdr: That's too bad you are not feeling well either (and quite a coincidence!). I wonder if it is from the yeast or if it is just the flu. I found out today my case of sickness may be something I got from others living in this house. Not sure if it is that or the yeast thing. Is the flu going around your house? Best wishes with getting better too! I hope your day of rest helped. I have to go to my first adult ballet class now and I feel terrible. I probably shouldn't go but I don't think I can get refunded. Guess I'll go and make the best of it.


> ...The largest amount of "pain" that came from adopting such foods was the cravings I had for other foods, whether it be candy, refried beans, or a corndog.


 Jason: Guess I'm lucky as I rarely crave foods, although I do miss cheese (smoked gouda especially) and chocolate, but don't crave them. I did however have a craving the other day...but I couldn't figure out what I was craving(?!). A glass of lemon water seemed to hit the spot. 


> Today, Uni-G, I swear to you, I "feel" great. GREAT...When I put a shirt on, I feel the sensation against my skin. I just went out to get some mango's at the store, and the sun is shining -- I felt the warmth in my body. This is something new to me. It's all a very profound, exciting experience.


Wow Jason, you should be the raw food diet poster boy. Seriously!  And I must add, I am very happy that you are feeling so well. Sounds like not only do you feel healthier, but you are beginning to become more spiritual (in some way). Are you sure you are not falling in love cause it sort of sounds similar to that.  


> I stopped taking the Magnesium supplements about 3 days ago


What were you taking them for in the first place? I just started magnesium supplements (for muscle tension), along with garlic powder, calcium, omega 3-6-9, iron, acidophilus, and last but not least, a multi.


> I am still being caught up in the moment by certain stressors (inparticular some work instances), and the anxiety even overcomes me within particular moments, but it passes, and the ever-growing, ever-present feeling of health, energy, and Life I'm obtaining returns immediately.


As I am sure you know, these stressors are normal AND healthy.  


> I swear to God, with all sincerity, I get many moments each day now where I just "feel" -- NORMAL -- HEALTHY -- GOOD -- and remember, this is what Life is.


With the onset I my DP, the 'crispness' of reality, as I call it, disappeared. Do you know what I mean?? If so and if you lost it, do you feeling like it is returning?


> Everything about me is changing; my confidence, my energy, my looks, my serenity, my concentration, my senses, my perception. All for the better.


With this new Jason emerging, perhaps you will now consider something which we talked about a while back. Do you recall? I really hope you do, for your sake. :wink: 


> So Uni-G, I heartily recommend trying out raw foods. Really, I do.


Well Jason, you really have been inspiring. If I do not improve on my current anti-yeast, anti-my-food-sensitivites diet, I will indeed give the raw diet a try. Perhaps after I finish this diet (which, btw, is not a lifetime diet, but rather only carried out for a few months), I will then begin the raw food diet. The only thing I am concerned about with that diet is that you do eat a lot of fruit and I know that yeast thrive on sugars. If I do have a yeast problem, I need to stay away from fruit for a while.

I wish you continued success with your diet!

uni-g


----------



## bat

hi uni girl
ballet well done i used to do it as a kid. i think i got the flu thing from work as i teach 8 year olds and theres always something going around. off today too back tomorrow


----------



## bat

hi uni girl
ballet well done i used to do it as a kid. i think i got the flu thing from work as i teach 8 year olds and theres always something going around. off today too back tomorrow


----------



## JasonFar

> With the onset I my DP, the 'crispness' of reality, as I call it, disappeared. Do you know what I mean?? If so and if you lost it, do you feeling like it is returning?


Uni-G, I totally know what you mean. For me, the 'crispness' of reality didn't really just disappear all at once, but rather it was a deteriation of crispness (which I'd say, started around age 13) that slowly engulfed my entire experience. I think this can be called a myriad of things; ill-health, depression, stress-related experience, all that jazz. But anyway, _yes_ that crispness is the very thing I'm describing that pops up into my active experience more and more. What I've been noticing, the past few days, is more and more memories coming into my consciousness, memories of wonder, joy, excitement, health. Anywhere from when I was 13 to 15, a lot of those infact. Basically, getting flashes of the root of my health, where I was once at. It's almost like a "holy shit, I used to always feel -- this -- good. I became so blunted and immune to good experience -- the "high" of Life -- over time that it still feels a bit foreign to me, getting glimpses of that lush experience.

Right now I'm feeling heavy, and this usually occurs after I intake fats. It's incredible, once you simplify your diet, and observe how the pieces fit. I took in about 15 walnut quarters at 4:00 pm, over two and a half hours ago, and I can 'still' feel them working their way through my stomach, not fully digested. I only eat one of these 'fat' meals every other day or so (when I crave the fats or get mental flashes of a particular fatty food), and it's interesting to notice the momentary (or hourly) effects certain foods have on you. That brightness and peak energy I've been feeling isn't nearly, nearly as strong after I intake the nuts, and I'm actually now able to consciously observe the energy being expanded by my digestive system.

Hmmmm, lot of words. Sorry.

8)


----------



## JasonFar

> With the onset I my DP, the 'crispness' of reality, as I call it, disappeared. Do you know what I mean?? If so and if you lost it, do you feeling like it is returning?


Uni-G, I totally know what you mean. For me, the 'crispness' of reality didn't really just disappear all at once, but rather it was a deteriation of crispness (which I'd say, started around age 13) that slowly engulfed my entire experience. I think this can be called a myriad of things; ill-health, depression, stress-related experience, all that jazz. But anyway, _yes_ that crispness is the very thing I'm describing that pops up into my active experience more and more. What I've been noticing, the past few days, is more and more memories coming into my consciousness, memories of wonder, joy, excitement, health. Anywhere from when I was 13 to 15, a lot of those infact. Basically, getting flashes of the root of my health, where I was once at. It's almost like a "holy shit, I used to always feel -- this -- good. I became so blunted and immune to good experience -- the "high" of Life -- over time that it still feels a bit foreign to me, getting glimpses of that lush experience.

Right now I'm feeling heavy, and this usually occurs after I intake fats. It's incredible, once you simplify your diet, and observe how the pieces fit. I took in about 15 walnut quarters at 4:00 pm, over two and a half hours ago, and I can 'still' feel them working their way through my stomach, not fully digested. I only eat one of these 'fat' meals every other day or so (when I crave the fats or get mental flashes of a particular fatty food), and it's interesting to notice the momentary (or hourly) effects certain foods have on you. That brightness and peak energy I've been feeling isn't nearly, nearly as strong after I intake the nuts, and I'm actually now able to consciously observe the energy being expanded by my digestive system.

Hmmmm, lot of words. Sorry.

8)


----------



## university girl

Hey Jason,

Thanks for the replies. It's nice to know someone understands what I mean by this crispness feeling (don't think anyone can know what I mean unless they experienced the loss of it...). I sometimes have glimpes of that crispness but they are VERY short-lived. I do hope it returns. Again, I am happy you have it back. 

Well, as for my anti-yeast diet, the flu-like symptoms are pretty much gone but I am still having very bad digestive issues... as soon as I eat something, my (lower) digestive system gets upset and needs to 'clear out'... don't want to use any graphic words here.  I have lost about 4 pounds or so now I think. This is also a symptom of die-off (thank goodness!). Good think I am not experiencing the nearly uncontrollable cravings that are supposed to come along with die-off. I am considering going on the raw food diet when I finish the anti-yeast diet all cause of Jason and his wonderful results.

Later and all the best,
uni-g


----------



## university girl

Hey Jason,

Thanks for the replies. It's nice to know someone understands what I mean by this crispness feeling (don't think anyone can know what I mean unless they experienced the loss of it...). I sometimes have glimpes of that crispness but they are VERY short-lived. I do hope it returns. Again, I am happy you have it back. 

Well, as for my anti-yeast diet, the flu-like symptoms are pretty much gone but I am still having very bad digestive issues... as soon as I eat something, my (lower) digestive system gets upset and needs to 'clear out'... don't want to use any graphic words here.  I have lost about 4 pounds or so now I think. This is also a symptom of die-off (thank goodness!). Good think I am not experiencing the nearly uncontrollable cravings that are supposed to come along with die-off. I am considering going on the raw food diet when I finish the anti-yeast diet all cause of Jason and his wonderful results.

Later and all the best,
uni-g


----------



## person3

edited out


----------



## person3

edited out


----------



## university girl

Person3,

Ummmmmm...this thread is about food and mood...not religion. Perhaps you can move your post?

thanx
uni-g


----------



## university girl

Person3,

Ummmmmm...this thread is about food and mood...not religion. Perhaps you can move your post?

thanx
uni-g


----------



## JasonFar

Today, before work, I decided to make a huge concoction of several greens:

Half a huge cucumber
1/8 ball of cabbage
10 leaves romaine lettuce
5 sticks celery
Handful of spinach
One large bunch of brocoli
Small stick japanese brocoli

To counter this power house of greens (if I were to eat this by itself, I would puke without question... pdr, not sure if you know, but most juice experts recommend a 4/1 ratio of carrots and/or apple, to make it bearable, or tasty), I added two green apples and about 12 carrots, some very large, and very thick.

This produced about two and a half large cups of juice. I.E. about a cup too much. But I was just on my way to work, and they say the enzymes in juice start dying like 15 minutes after you've juiced. So I downed it all. The taste wasn't bad, but it wasn't good -- very tolerable, by all means, but I could have definitely used more carrots or another apple, maybe two. At any rate, I drank all that (a lot of juice), and went off to work.

The next hour I felt very close to being high. I felt this way once, the only other time I juiced a lot of greens. My body movements slowed down, my nerves totally calmed, I had a constant smile on my face -- I was walking through walk just smiling and laughing at things. I was carelessly spitting out jokes to my coworkers, funny or not. It was very much a "careless, feel good" feeling. Quite amazing, just off the juices of vegetables.

I plan on juicing a good amount of greens every day from now on.


----------



## JasonFar

Today, before work, I decided to make a huge concoction of several greens:

Half a huge cucumber
1/8 ball of cabbage
10 leaves romaine lettuce
5 sticks celery
Handful of spinach
One large bunch of brocoli
Small stick japanese brocoli

To counter this power house of greens (if I were to eat this by itself, I would puke without question... pdr, not sure if you know, but most juice experts recommend a 4/1 ratio of carrots and/or apple, to make it bearable, or tasty), I added two green apples and about 12 carrots, some very large, and very thick.

This produced about two and a half large cups of juice. I.E. about a cup too much. But I was just on my way to work, and they say the enzymes in juice start dying like 15 minutes after you've juiced. So I downed it all. The taste wasn't bad, but it wasn't good -- very tolerable, by all means, but I could have definitely used more carrots or another apple, maybe two. At any rate, I drank all that (a lot of juice), and went off to work.

The next hour I felt very close to being high. I felt this way once, the only other time I juiced a lot of greens. My body movements slowed down, my nerves totally calmed, I had a constant smile on my face -- I was walking through walk just smiling and laughing at things. I was carelessly spitting out jokes to my coworkers, funny or not. It was very much a "careless, feel good" feeling. Quite amazing, just off the juices of vegetables.

I plan on juicing a good amount of greens every day from now on.


----------



## university girl

Guess what, guess what?? I just bought my very own juicer.  I am so excited...(little things make me happy). My very first glass of juice wasn't too bad at all I must say. I am a bit limited with my ingrediants as I cannot eat fruit at the moment. Hope you are all doing well! Oh, I have survived die-off! Just waiting for those 'better feelings' to come along...

uni-g


----------



## university girl

Guess what, guess what?? I just bought my very own juicer.  I am so excited...(little things make me happy). My very first glass of juice wasn't too bad at all I must say. I am a bit limited with my ingrediants as I cannot eat fruit at the moment. Hope you are all doing well! Oh, I have survived die-off! Just waiting for those 'better feelings' to come along...

uni-g


----------



## Guest

My diet is extaordinarily bad.

Yes, lots of sugar. Cakes, candy and that stuff.
Coffee, of course with lots of sugar.
Chocolate and ice cream do not have to be dismissed from my list. 
Also cocoa is part of it.
Cheese comes in best with bread or on a pizza, preferably late in the evening.
Also, I was a coke addict and still I sometimes get one. Like a liter or so at a single blow.
Not to forget mcdonald's slushy meals.
Well, chips and all the snacks are important too, tacos are my favorites cause they concrete my stomach pretty well, especially when I pour coke in along with it.

And yes, all of those things make me sick. It is just bad for one's health. In addition, they make me physically weak and exhaust me. 
That is pretty much the reason why I eat it. Like when I feel bad, I use food to make me weak and that ralaxes me. But only for the time until digestion sets in. Digesting concrete is hard work. Well, when it is too hard, one has to distract oneself with chocolate.

Eating is emotional compensation. Not just for me, but for the rest of the world too. And if someone does not use food as a means to balance one's mood, well, then it is tobacco or alcohol, and in some cases cocaine, heroine and all kinds of other substances, even the stuff that makes up pills like antidepressants. It is all the same principle, call it sugar addiction, or drug abuse. Just a lot of varieties to balance one's reality.


----------



## Guest

My diet is extaordinarily bad.

Yes, lots of sugar. Cakes, candy and that stuff.
Coffee, of course with lots of sugar.
Chocolate and ice cream do not have to be dismissed from my list. 
Also cocoa is part of it.
Cheese comes in best with bread or on a pizza, preferably late in the evening.
Also, I was a coke addict and still I sometimes get one. Like a liter or so at a single blow.
Not to forget mcdonald's slushy meals.
Well, chips and all the snacks are important too, tacos are my favorites cause they concrete my stomach pretty well, especially when I pour coke in along with it.

And yes, all of those things make me sick. It is just bad for one's health. In addition, they make me physically weak and exhaust me. 
That is pretty much the reason why I eat it. Like when I feel bad, I use food to make me weak and that ralaxes me. But only for the time until digestion sets in. Digesting concrete is hard work. Well, when it is too hard, one has to distract oneself with chocolate.

Eating is emotional compensation. Not just for me, but for the rest of the world too. And if someone does not use food as a means to balance one's mood, well, then it is tobacco or alcohol, and in some cases cocaine, heroine and all kinds of other substances, even the stuff that makes up pills like antidepressants. It is all the same principle, call it sugar addiction, or drug abuse. Just a lot of varieties to balance one's reality.


----------



## university girl

I,

The word addicted definately does not imply variety. It's quite the contrary... Addiction does not balance one's life. We abuse substances to try to compensate for our weaknesses. That's all I'll say although there is more I wish to say...

Posted elsewhere, your post would generate much discussion among members of this forum.

uni-g


----------



## university girl

I,

The word addicted definately does not imply variety. It's quite the contrary... Addiction does not balance one's life. We abuse substances to try to compensate for our weaknesses. That's all I'll say although there is more I wish to say...

Posted elsewhere, your post would generate much discussion among members of this forum.

uni-g


----------



## Guest

Hi uni-g,

as for variety, there is a lot of stuff you can get addicted to.

You can be addicted to food (all forms of sugars and even other food),
you can be addicted to so called drugs (nicotine, cannabis, alcohol, hard drugs, you name it), addicted to gambling, computer games, internet, you can even be addicted to things that are not commonly referred to as addictive ( like shopping, sports and what not).

Well, that is what I call variety, you have plenty of things to choose.

Addiction to compensate for weaknesses? What is a weakness?

If someone is an alcoholic, this person compensates for something, and this something is what I call their reality. And their reality is solitude, rejection, fear of failure and what not. So by drinking alc this person balances their bad mood. But since alc exhausts the body, one does not actually feel better, but alcohol distracts from their reality. So addiction is in fact an attempt to balance one's life. And "one's" life is the life of someone who has great problems.

Now those problems are not "weaknesses". Those problems are severe enough to be called "illness"(depression) or "disorder" if someone is addicted to something so strong as alc, or other drugs. It is not just merely their weak will which draws them to addiction.

Saying such great problems are a "weakness" equals trivializing and playing down the severity of the matter. Saying a heroin addict compensates for his "weaknesses" means oversimplifying the subject.

Where would this post generate much discussion? Let's put it there! (I'm serious)


----------



## Guest

Hi uni-g,

as for variety, there is a lot of stuff you can get addicted to.

You can be addicted to food (all forms of sugars and even other food),
you can be addicted to so called drugs (nicotine, cannabis, alcohol, hard drugs, you name it), addicted to gambling, computer games, internet, you can even be addicted to things that are not commonly referred to as addictive ( like shopping, sports and what not).

Well, that is what I call variety, you have plenty of things to choose.

Addiction to compensate for weaknesses? What is a weakness?

If someone is an alcoholic, this person compensates for something, and this something is what I call their reality. And their reality is solitude, rejection, fear of failure and what not. So by drinking alc this person balances their bad mood. But since alc exhausts the body, one does not actually feel better, but alcohol distracts from their reality. So addiction is in fact an attempt to balance one's life. And "one's" life is the life of someone who has great problems.

Now those problems are not "weaknesses". Those problems are severe enough to be called "illness"(depression) or "disorder" if someone is addicted to something so strong as alc, or other drugs. It is not just merely their weak will which draws them to addiction.

Saying such great problems are a "weakness" equals trivializing and playing down the severity of the matter. Saying a heroin addict compensates for his "weaknesses" means oversimplifying the subject.

Where would this post generate much discussion? Let's put it there! (I'm serious)


----------



## bat

hi jason
i'm delighted you got such a result of green juice  . i hadnt heard of the ratio thing. normally when i do juice i'm concentrating on getting as much green into it as possible and add an apple to make it drinkable.

my mums always been a bit of a healthy hippy and tells me what to eat. she said about the green juice thing and even bought me a really nice juicer. shes growing and juicing(special equipment needed) wheatgrass(i think thats the one) at the minute. i'll need to wait until i'm home at christmas to try it.

just a thought, with your raw food diet(which sounds brilliant) are you taking seeds to get omega 3,6 and 9


----------



## bat

hi jason
i'm delighted you got such a result of green juice  . i hadnt heard of the ratio thing. normally when i do juice i'm concentrating on getting as much green into it as possible and add an apple to make it drinkable.

my mums always been a bit of a healthy hippy and tells me what to eat. she said about the green juice thing and even bought me a really nice juicer. shes growing and juicing(special equipment needed) wheatgrass(i think thats the one) at the minute. i'll need to wait until i'm home at christmas to try it.

just a thought, with your raw food diet(which sounds brilliant) are you taking seeds to get omega 3,6 and 9


----------



## Guest

Wow! I've missed alot on this thread! I don't know why it hasn't been forwarded to my inbox. I thought this thread got stale! What do I know?

Hey, all this talk is so inspirering!!! Jason, you DO sound like you are feeling the beni's of eating so purely. That is great!

Just reading through this thread made me realize that when I first got hit with this derealization/panic crap after the baby was born, I went on a very simplistic diet with NO refined sugar, no coffee, etc. I was a mess and not hungry at all so it was actually very easy to NOT eat. I forced myself to eat pinto beans, yogurt, drink a green drink from the coop, and push water. I also ate a bit of scrambled egg on toast. (okay the toast is refined, but it was like a half a slice). As my appetite returned I ate watermellon mostly.

Well, without going into my whole recovery story, when I read your posts, Jason, I remember feeling like I was reborn! Everything in nature just seems so incredable and fresh and exciting again, like when I was a child!!!

I lost all my prego weight, was walking daily and feeling stronger. I remember feeling like this derealization thing happened to kick me in the butt and become a better, healthier person.

Then I started going back to the old bad habits of eating crap. I have had derealization relapses which have inspired me to change my evil ways but it is always short lived.

I am currently the heaviest I've EVER been! I must weigh over 180lbs. I feel awful about the weight gain and the cravings! (I actually have to shop in the plus size section now! EEkk!)

I believe that much of this weight gain is due to being on Zoloft, as it has come on so fast and furious! But I have much responsibility as well for slipping on the good path of exercise and diet.

I would like to experience the crispness in life again! I just need to get myself motivated to get my a$$ up and get with it!!!

Thank you for you inspirations!

Carla


----------



## Guest

Wow! I've missed alot on this thread! I don't know why it hasn't been forwarded to my inbox. I thought this thread got stale! What do I know?

Hey, all this talk is so inspirering!!! Jason, you DO sound like you are feeling the beni's of eating so purely. That is great!

Just reading through this thread made me realize that when I first got hit with this derealization/panic crap after the baby was born, I went on a very simplistic diet with NO refined sugar, no coffee, etc. I was a mess and not hungry at all so it was actually very easy to NOT eat. I forced myself to eat pinto beans, yogurt, drink a green drink from the coop, and push water. I also ate a bit of scrambled egg on toast. (okay the toast is refined, but it was like a half a slice). As my appetite returned I ate watermellon mostly.

Well, without going into my whole recovery story, when I read your posts, Jason, I remember feeling like I was reborn! Everything in nature just seems so incredable and fresh and exciting again, like when I was a child!!!

I lost all my prego weight, was walking daily and feeling stronger. I remember feeling like this derealization thing happened to kick me in the butt and become a better, healthier person.

Then I started going back to the old bad habits of eating crap. I have had derealization relapses which have inspired me to change my evil ways but it is always short lived.

I am currently the heaviest I've EVER been! I must weigh over 180lbs. I feel awful about the weight gain and the cravings! (I actually have to shop in the plus size section now! EEkk!)

I believe that much of this weight gain is due to being on Zoloft, as it has come on so fast and furious! But I have much responsibility as well for slipping on the good path of exercise and diet.

I would like to experience the crispness in life again! I just need to get myself motivated to get my a$$ up and get with it!!!

Thank you for you inspirations!

Carla


----------



## university girl

Jason & Pdr,

Can you tell me what veggies give off the most juice? I'm having a hard time making much from what I put in... Oh, and no potatoes, beets, or yam.

Uni-g


----------



## university girl

Jason & Pdr,

Can you tell me what veggies give off the most juice? I'm having a hard time making much from what I put in... Oh, and no potatoes, beets, or yam.

Uni-g


----------



## bat

celery, cucumber, carrots are pretty good.
i tried spinach last weekend and was amazed how much juice i got.
organic broccoli is supposedly very important to use although i dont get that much juice from it.


----------



## bat

celery, cucumber, carrots are pretty good.
i tried spinach last weekend and was amazed how much juice i got.
organic broccoli is supposedly very important to use although i dont get that much juice from it.


----------



## JasonFar

Yeah those pdr listed were pretty much my main juiced greens too... I haven't juiced in the past few days, haven't really had the want for greens of any sort, but I was mainly doing celery and romaine lettuce, and brocoli. I mixed this with a green apple or two, made it flavorful (and really contrasts the bitterness smoothly).

~jason


----------



## JasonFar

Yeah those pdr listed were pretty much my main juiced greens too... I haven't juiced in the past few days, haven't really had the want for greens of any sort, but I was mainly doing celery and romaine lettuce, and brocoli. I mixed this with a green apple or two, made it flavorful (and really contrasts the bitterness smoothly).

~jason


----------



## JasonFar

Just an update.

The past few days have been interesting, and tonight as I write this, I feel fantastic.

I'm very much beginning to realize what my body really wants, when I'm eating because I'm "truly" hungry vs. psychologically wanting something, and continually improving my digestion.

Planning to fast on Thursday, I ultimately did not, though I did juice fast it throughout the day. This was rather difficult, but I did it. Planned on doing it again today (Friday), but only made it half the way through work before I was utterly, utterly exhausted (I didn't pack enough juice). Thank God I had five kiwis stored in my cool lunch pale, or I would have been one miserable, virtually unfunctional man-whore. When I came home tonight, I encountered my first sense of triumph over eating psychologically, if you can call it that. I downed one mango, and boy was it delicious as ever, but slowly meditating on my state afterwards, a part of me truly wanted to gorge down at least another two mango's, but I realized that, in fact, my stomach didn't need anything more, even though the rest of me did. So I passed, like a good boy.

What I'm noticing is that everything in Life is getting better. My DP/Dissociation and all that has always had emotional roots. I have lived with what for a long time I refered to as "intrusive images", perhaps dissociative parts, closely resembling post-traumatic stress flashbacks. Throughout time I had learnt to use EFT, emotional freedom techniques, to cope with these, in hope that one day I would dissolve them completely. I never got quite there. Well, instead of gorging down that alluring extra mango or two, I sat with my self, and my resulting emotions of not eating away my emotions. Did some EFT. Accomplished much.

I only see my condition improving. My digestion is continually getting better, and I'm assimilating the foods quicker and more fully. One good way of describing my experience on the whole is very much more moment-to-moment. I am much more in the moment, as I once was before. In one area specficially, my senses, have greatly improved. Auditory, visual, taste and smell. Taste, I must say, has been the most wonderous of these. God I just "love" even the thought of sitting down with a mango. Mmmmm. No longer do I watch TV or browse the net while eating. I eat, mindfully. Oh god the yumminess.

One downside that I've encountered has been what they refer to as detox. Uni-G, you commented on my skin color a while back and I dismissed it as mango stains (which I thought it was). It was in fact, the color of my skin. It's got a good amount of yellow to it, and this has been frustrating. More so, naturally, because many of my psychological issues are, hmmm, narcisistic related, and I get very self-conscious. My ability to cope with working 6 days in a row, with people, around hundreds of people daily, then, says something... It gets easier each day, though I admit I still do have negative thoughts and all that jazz (one of my main problems is certain stimuli automatically diverts to self-consciousness and automatic negative thoughts)... ANYWHO, many I've talked to have gone through or read about such experiences, so that is comforting, but the general guidelines say that the discoloring can last up to a month or so. Boo.

Physically, I look better than ever, but this is something that is totally just an added benefit, and not something I care too much for, even though it's nice. A six pack doesn't do much for you when you feel crappy. But, still, I can't say I don't see my body as evidence of something I've accomplished, something tangible, and in that sense I'm proud.

Here's a pic I took two days ago, which shows off how my abs have still increasingly expanded and tightened, and my face, which looks like a beard shadow almost, albeit a yellow one:










Another thing I've seen improving is my energy level, naturally, but the need for less sleep than normal. I have to get up in less than 6 hours for a full day of work, and I'm not worried about it. That's a good feeling.

Ah, I'm yearning for another mango... Damn it.

Anyway, that's a brief update. I totally realize that this is a bit on the self-indulgent side, especially the photos I put up, I realize that people may not enjoy them or just see them as me trying to show myself off. I think that's very minimally the case, honestly.. maybe just a very tad. Really, I am just very much into this area of health now and enjoy giving "status reports".

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

Just an update.

The past few days have been interesting, and tonight as I write this, I feel fantastic.

I'm very much beginning to realize what my body really wants, when I'm eating because I'm "truly" hungry vs. psychologically wanting something, and continually improving my digestion.

Planning to fast on Thursday, I ultimately did not, though I did juice fast it throughout the day. This was rather difficult, but I did it. Planned on doing it again today (Friday), but only made it half the way through work before I was utterly, utterly exhausted (I didn't pack enough juice). Thank God I had five kiwis stored in my cool lunch pale, or I would have been one miserable, virtually unfunctional man-whore. When I came home tonight, I encountered my first sense of triumph over eating psychologically, if you can call it that. I downed one mango, and boy was it delicious as ever, but slowly meditating on my state afterwards, a part of me truly wanted to gorge down at least another two mango's, but I realized that, in fact, my stomach didn't need anything more, even though the rest of me did. So I passed, like a good boy.

What I'm noticing is that everything in Life is getting better. My DP/Dissociation and all that has always had emotional roots. I have lived with what for a long time I refered to as "intrusive images", perhaps dissociative parts, closely resembling post-traumatic stress flashbacks. Throughout time I had learnt to use EFT, emotional freedom techniques, to cope with these, in hope that one day I would dissolve them completely. I never got quite there. Well, instead of gorging down that alluring extra mango or two, I sat with my self, and my resulting emotions of not eating away my emotions. Did some EFT. Accomplished much.

I only see my condition improving. My digestion is continually getting better, and I'm assimilating the foods quicker and more fully. One good way of describing my experience on the whole is very much more moment-to-moment. I am much more in the moment, as I once was before. In one area specficially, my senses, have greatly improved. Auditory, visual, taste and smell. Taste, I must say, has been the most wonderous of these. God I just "love" even the thought of sitting down with a mango. Mmmmm. No longer do I watch TV or browse the net while eating. I eat, mindfully. Oh god the yumminess.

One downside that I've encountered has been what they refer to as detox. Uni-G, you commented on my skin color a while back and I dismissed it as mango stains (which I thought it was). It was in fact, the color of my skin. It's got a good amount of yellow to it, and this has been frustrating. More so, naturally, because many of my psychological issues are, hmmm, narcisistic related, and I get very self-conscious. My ability to cope with working 6 days in a row, with people, around hundreds of people daily, then, says something... It gets easier each day, though I admit I still do have negative thoughts and all that jazz (one of my main problems is certain stimuli automatically diverts to self-consciousness and automatic negative thoughts)... ANYWHO, many I've talked to have gone through or read about such experiences, so that is comforting, but the general guidelines say that the discoloring can last up to a month or so. Boo.

Physically, I look better than ever, but this is something that is totally just an added benefit, and not something I care too much for, even though it's nice. A six pack doesn't do much for you when you feel crappy. But, still, I can't say I don't see my body as evidence of something I've accomplished, something tangible, and in that sense I'm proud.

Here's a pic I took two days ago, which shows off how my abs have still increasingly expanded and tightened, and my face, which looks like a beard shadow almost, albeit a yellow one:










Another thing I've seen improving is my energy level, naturally, but the need for less sleep than normal. I have to get up in less than 6 hours for a full day of work, and I'm not worried about it. That's a good feeling.

Ah, I'm yearning for another mango... Damn it.

Anyway, that's a brief update. I totally realize that this is a bit on the self-indulgent side, especially the photos I put up, I realize that people may not enjoy them or just see them as me trying to show myself off. I think that's very minimally the case, honestly.. maybe just a very tad. Really, I am just very much into this area of health now and enjoy giving "status reports".

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

Just an update.

The past few days have been interesting, and tonight as I write this, I feel fantastic.

I'm very much beginning to realize what my body really wants, when I'm eating because I'm "truly" hungry vs. psychologically wanting something, and continually improving my digestion.

Planning to fast on Thursday, I ultimately did not, though I did juice fast it throughout the day. This was rather difficult, but I did it. Planned on doing it again today (Friday), but only made it half the way through work before I was utterly, utterly exhausted (I didn't pack enough juice). Thank God I had five kiwis stored in my cool lunch pale, or I would have been one miserable, virtually unfunctional man-whore. When I came home tonight, I encountered my first sense of triumph over eating psychologically, if you can call it that. I downed one mango, and boy was it delicious as ever, but slowly meditating on my state afterwards, a part of me truly wanted to gorge down at least another two mango's, but I realized that, in fact, my stomach didn't need anything more, even though the rest of me did. So I passed, like a good boy.

What I'm noticing is that everything in Life is getting better. My DP/Dissociation and all that has always had emotional roots. I have lived with what for a long time I refered to as "intrusive images", perhaps dissociative parts, closely resembling post-traumatic stress flashbacks. Throughout time I had learnt to use EFT, emotional freedom techniques, to cope with these, in hope that one day I would dissolve them completely. I never got quite there. Well, instead of gorging down that alluring extra mango or two, I sat with my self, and my resulting emotions of not eating away my emotions. Did some EFT. Accomplished much.

I only see my condition improving. My digestion is continually getting better, and I'm assimilating the foods quicker and more fully. One good way of describing my experience on the whole is very much more moment-to-moment. I am much more in the moment, as I once was before. In one area specficially, my senses, have greatly improved. Auditory, visual, taste and smell. Taste, I must say, has been the most wonderous of these. God I just "love" even the thought of sitting down with a mango. Mmmmm. No longer do I watch TV or browse the net while eating. I eat, mindfully. Oh god the yumminess.

One downside that I've encountered has been what they refer to as detox. Uni-G, you commented on my skin color a while back and I dismissed it as mango stains (which I thought it was). It was in fact, the color of my skin. It's got a good amount of yellow to it, and this has been frustrating. More so, naturally, because many of my psychological issues are, hmmm, narcisistic related, and I get very self-conscious. My ability to cope with working 6 days in a row, with people, around hundreds of people daily, then, says something... It gets easier each day, though I admit I still do have negative thoughts and all that jazz (one of my main problems is certain stimuli automatically diverts to self-consciousness and automatic negative thoughts)... ANYWHO, many I've talked to have gone through or read about such experiences, so that is comforting, but the general guidelines say that the discoloring can last up to a month or so. Boo.

Physically, I look better than ever, but this is something that is totally just an added benefit, and not something I care too much for, even though it's nice. A six pack doesn't do much for you when you feel crappy. But, still, I can't say I don't see my body as evidence of something I've accomplished, something tangible, and in that sense I'm proud.

Here's a pic I took two days ago, which shows off how my abs have still increasingly expanded and tightened, and my face, which looks like a beard shadow almost, albeit a yellow one:










Another thing I've seen improving is my energy level, naturally, but the need for less sleep than normal. I have to get up in less than 6 hours for a full day of work, and I'm not worried about it. That's a good feeling.

Ah, I'm yearning for another mango... Damn it.

Anyway, that's a brief update. I totally realize that this is a bit on the self-indulgent side, especially the photos I put up, I realize that people may not enjoy them or just see them as me trying to show myself off. I think that's very minimally the case, honestly.. maybe just a very tad. Really, I am just very much into this area of health now and enjoy giving "status reports".

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

Just an update.

The past few days have been interesting, and tonight as I write this, I feel fantastic.

I'm very much beginning to realize what my body really wants, when I'm eating because I'm "truly" hungry vs. psychologically wanting something, and continually improving my digestion.

Planning to fast on Thursday, I ultimately did not, though I did juice fast it throughout the day. This was rather difficult, but I did it. Planned on doing it again today (Friday), but only made it half the way through work before I was utterly, utterly exhausted (I didn't pack enough juice). Thank God I had five kiwis stored in my cool lunch pale, or I would have been one miserable, virtually unfunctional man-whore. When I came home tonight, I encountered my first sense of triumph over eating psychologically, if you can call it that. I downed one mango, and boy was it delicious as ever, but slowly meditating on my state afterwards, a part of me truly wanted to gorge down at least another two mango's, but I realized that, in fact, my stomach didn't need anything more, even though the rest of me did. So I passed, like a good boy.

What I'm noticing is that everything in Life is getting better. My DP/Dissociation and all that has always had emotional roots. I have lived with what for a long time I refered to as "intrusive images", perhaps dissociative parts, closely resembling post-traumatic stress flashbacks. Throughout time I had learnt to use EFT, emotional freedom techniques, to cope with these, in hope that one day I would dissolve them completely. I never got quite there. Well, instead of gorging down that alluring extra mango or two, I sat with my self, and my resulting emotions of not eating away my emotions. Did some EFT. Accomplished much.

I only see my condition improving. My digestion is continually getting better, and I'm assimilating the foods quicker and more fully. One good way of describing my experience on the whole is very much more moment-to-moment. I am much more in the moment, as I once was before. In one area specficially, my senses, have greatly improved. Auditory, visual, taste and smell. Taste, I must say, has been the most wonderous of these. God I just "love" even the thought of sitting down with a mango. Mmmmm. No longer do I watch TV or browse the net while eating. I eat, mindfully. Oh god the yumminess.

One downside that I've encountered has been what they refer to as detox. Uni-G, you commented on my skin color a while back and I dismissed it as mango stains (which I thought it was). It was in fact, the color of my skin. It's got a good amount of yellow to it, and this has been frustrating. More so, naturally, because many of my psychological issues are, hmmm, narcisistic related, and I get very self-conscious. My ability to cope with working 6 days in a row, with people, around hundreds of people daily, then, says something... It gets easier each day, though I admit I still do have negative thoughts and all that jazz (one of my main problems is certain stimuli automatically diverts to self-consciousness and automatic negative thoughts)... ANYWHO, many I've talked to have gone through or read about such experiences, so that is comforting, but the general guidelines say that the discoloring can last up to a month or so. Boo.

Physically, I look better than ever, but this is something that is totally just an added benefit, and not something I care too much for, even though it's nice. A six pack doesn't do much for you when you feel crappy. But, still, I can't say I don't see my body as evidence of something I've accomplished, something tangible, and in that sense I'm proud.

Here's a pic I took two days ago, which shows off how my abs have still increasingly expanded and tightened, and my face, which looks like a beard shadow almost, albeit a yellow one:










Another thing I've seen improving is my energy level, naturally, but the need for less sleep than normal. I have to get up in less than 6 hours for a full day of work, and I'm not worried about it. That's a good feeling.

Ah, I'm yearning for another mango... Damn it.

Anyway, that's a brief update. I totally realize that this is a bit on the self-indulgent side, especially the photos I put up, I realize that people may not enjoy them or just see them as me trying to show myself off. I think that's very minimally the case, honestly.. maybe just a very tad. Really, I am just very much into this area of health now and enjoy giving "status reports".

~Jason


----------



## bat

hi jason
i think you're looking well but a bit gaunt. are you just eating veg? i think this is good for short periods of time but you need oils to get the omega and some other stuff. also just a thought but are you taking loads of carrot juice, maybe it can make you a little orange if you take loads


----------



## bat

hi jason
i think you're looking well but a bit gaunt. are you just eating veg? i think this is good for short periods of time but you need oils to get the omega and some other stuff. also just a thought but are you taking loads of carrot juice, maybe it can make you a little orange if you take loads


----------



## JasonFar

Hey PDR,

I have been taking in minimum fats, so no oils lately. Surprisingly I haven't lost any pounds, and still weigh 185. As far as the carrot juice, I haven't had any for over a week, and that was one of my first suspicions when the discoloring subject came up... But too many raw foodists told me that it was merely a symptom of detox, as the skin is the number one eliminative organ in the body, and in almost all cases of transition such things occur.

Btw, my reason for taking in minimum fats currently is adhering to whatever my body wants, or sends me signals, and this has naturally presented me with low fat fruits and veggies (i.e. all fruits and veggies).

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar

Hey PDR,

I have been taking in minimum fats, so no oils lately. Surprisingly I haven't lost any pounds, and still weigh 185. As far as the carrot juice, I haven't had any for over a week, and that was one of my first suspicions when the discoloring subject came up... But too many raw foodists told me that it was merely a symptom of detox, as the skin is the number one eliminative organ in the body, and in almost all cases of transition such things occur.

Btw, my reason for taking in minimum fats currently is adhering to whatever my body wants, or sends me signals, and this has naturally presented me with low fat fruits and veggies (i.e. all fruits and veggies).

~Jason


----------



## university girl

Jason,

Don't worry about what others are thinking (i think you are refering to a certain person in particular). I enjoy reading your updates. I am jealous of your progress but at the same time inspired. Furthermore, I am *truly* happy for you, Jason. I am waiting for the day when I too will make such a personal discovery as yourself. I should clarify... I am not waiting in the sense of doing nothing.

Being the scientist that I am, I am wondering what type of chemicals are being released in the detox process, causing your skin the turn yellow? Do you know?

As for my update, supposedly my levels of yeast have not changed (?!?!), even after that terrible flu-like stuff. So, I'm still on the diet and am now taking something called Para-Gard, a commercial product for eliminating yeast. If this doesn't work, I don't know what will.

Oh, I found a good alternative to sugar. Carla, try using cinnamon in your coffee instead of sugar. I love it! Yummmmmmm.

Later,
uni-g


----------



## university girl

Jason,

Don't worry about what others are thinking (i think you are refering to a certain person in particular). I enjoy reading your updates. I am jealous of your progress but at the same time inspired. Furthermore, I am *truly* happy for you, Jason. I am waiting for the day when I too will make such a personal discovery as yourself. I should clarify... I am not waiting in the sense of doing nothing.

Being the scientist that I am, I am wondering what type of chemicals are being released in the detox process, causing your skin the turn yellow? Do you know?

As for my update, supposedly my levels of yeast have not changed (?!?!), even after that terrible flu-like stuff. So, I'm still on the diet and am now taking something called Para-Gard, a commercial product for eliminating yeast. If this doesn't work, I don't know what will.

Oh, I found a good alternative to sugar. Carla, try using cinnamon in your coffee instead of sugar. I love it! Yummmmmmm.

Later,
uni-g


----------



## JasonFar

Hey Uni-G,

Thanks a bunch for the kind words. I too hope you see progress. I really do think that you should begin to try raw foods out... I don't recall exactly who you're seeing for your current diet (some sort of naturopathic practitioner?), but maybe you could try and get her opinion on raw foods. Though I will say there seems to be a seeming bias and perception of it as an "extreme" way of eating (or way of Life), but I think this boils down to the fact that it's different, and for those used to the SAD for so many years, it's just too drastic a departure. At any rate, I really feel I've tapped into something wonderful, and I think (for the 11th time 8)) you should follow suit.

I'm pretty tired now, actually, so I guess I should take back my "all day energy with 5 hours of sleep". I'm just not there yet, but I know it's a sinch once you get back to a certain level of health and are eating raw. I can't wait (right now I have to force myself to stay up another 3 hours so I can even out my hours before work tomorrow morning).

As to who I was referring to in my post, it was actually noone. I was just starting to think how I would react to other (male) posters posting half-naked pics of themselves online, and realizing I probably wouldn't be too accepting of it (competition thing). But that's my problem.

I don't know that much about yeast, so I can't comment on what you're doing right now. I know there are drasticly different views on yeast throughout many fields of thought, so that doesn't make it any easier.

I think I'm going to go have a mango. Have a lovely day.

(oh, and cinnamon is good! -- though I don't eat it anymore )


----------



## JasonFar

Hey Uni-G,

Thanks a bunch for the kind words. I too hope you see progress. I really do think that you should begin to try raw foods out... I don't recall exactly who you're seeing for your current diet (some sort of naturopathic practitioner?), but maybe you could try and get her opinion on raw foods. Though I will say there seems to be a seeming bias and perception of it as an "extreme" way of eating (or way of Life), but I think this boils down to the fact that it's different, and for those used to the SAD for so many years, it's just too drastic a departure. At any rate, I really feel I've tapped into something wonderful, and I think (for the 11th time 8)) you should follow suit.

I'm pretty tired now, actually, so I guess I should take back my "all day energy with 5 hours of sleep". I'm just not there yet, but I know it's a sinch once you get back to a certain level of health and are eating raw. I can't wait (right now I have to force myself to stay up another 3 hours so I can even out my hours before work tomorrow morning).

As to who I was referring to in my post, it was actually noone. I was just starting to think how I would react to other (male) posters posting half-naked pics of themselves online, and realizing I probably wouldn't be too accepting of it (competition thing). But that's my problem.

I don't know that much about yeast, so I can't comment on what you're doing right now. I know there are drasticly different views on yeast throughout many fields of thought, so that doesn't make it any easier.

I think I'm going to go have a mango. Have a lovely day.

(oh, and cinnamon is good! -- though I don't eat it anymore )


----------



## university girl

So Jason, no idea on what types of chemicals the yellowing is due to? Just my hunger for knowledge...

Glad you liked my words. Oh, and I personally don't think a raw food diet is too drastic or extreme. Whatever makes you feel good and ultimately happier is great. Eating only veggies or ingesting only juice as a lifetime diet, for example, would be extreme in my books.

I have a confession to make...I just got home for the bar. I drank quite a few drinks and had a large dinner. What I ate and what I drank are no no's with this diet I'm on. Bad, bad girl! Suprisingly, I didn't even feel the alcohol (haven't drank in quite a while) but I sure did feel the food! I had a large teryaki chicken rice bowl. It was really good but sure was heavy in my tummy. The feeling of being so full almost made me sick. This diet I am on must have shrunk my stomach or perhaps I was over-eating before. I am glad to know this now. Oh, and I've lost 7 pounds now...hopefully I didn't gain it back tonight. 

Uni-g


----------



## university girl

So Jason, no idea on what types of chemicals the yellowing is due to? Just my hunger for knowledge...

Glad you liked my words. Oh, and I personally don't think a raw food diet is too drastic or extreme. Whatever makes you feel good and ultimately happier is great. Eating only veggies or ingesting only juice as a lifetime diet, for example, would be extreme in my books.

I have a confession to make...I just got home for the bar. I drank quite a few drinks and had a large dinner. What I ate and what I drank are no no's with this diet I'm on. Bad, bad girl! Suprisingly, I didn't even feel the alcohol (haven't drank in quite a while) but I sure did feel the food! I had a large teryaki chicken rice bowl. It was really good but sure was heavy in my tummy. The feeling of being so full almost made me sick. This diet I am on must have shrunk my stomach or perhaps I was over-eating before. I am glad to know this now. Oh, and I've lost 7 pounds now...hopefully I didn't gain it back tonight. 

Uni-g


----------



## Guest

Jason, the diet thing youre doing is really cool, maybe I will become all raw myself because I can't stand cooked food. Thats why I eat a lot of sweets and such crap (see reply above).

I am thinking of becoming a fruitarian, so no vegetables for me either.

I realized that cooked food increases my pain immediately, so I don't eat hot food often, I think I will stop eating it altogether.


----------



## Guest

Jason, the diet thing youre doing is really cool, maybe I will become all raw myself because I can't stand cooked food. Thats why I eat a lot of sweets and such crap (see reply above).

I am thinking of becoming a fruitarian, so no vegetables for me either.

I realized that cooked food increases my pain immediately, so I don't eat hot food often, I think I will stop eating it altogether.


----------



## university girl

Carrots, celery and tomatoes, oh my! This makes a good juice.


----------



## university girl

Anyone ever eaten raw garlic cloves? Oh baby, it's difficult. I just got sick so i'm trying to boost my immune system back up with garlic, ginger and lemon. Here's hoping it works. Oh, as of now, i've lost 12 lb. I feel healthier but my DR and other physical symptoms have persisted. This diet i've been on will definately change the way i eat for the rest of my life. Simple, plain natural foods taste sooo much better now! Jason, i will probably go all raw (or attempt to) within a few weeks. Any tips? I've got to do some reading up on it still. I wonder if you ever eat meat and if not, how do you get your iron? Oh, and Jason, how about an update? You haven't given us one in a while.


----------



## JasonFar

Hey Uni,

I have eaten raw garlic cloves. Remember when I was recommending them in my battle against Candida (or whatever the heck I was really doing, lol)? Anyway, I minced them up and downed them. Not the most pleasant experience. But the worst aspect to garlic is how it makes you smell; even taking one clove will probably have people suspecting it, and I took in way more than that daily, so I got some comments from friends and people at work. Bleh.

Yeah, I'm still doing the raw gig. It's going very well, I'll post some more tomorrow though, too tired at the moment. I have some tips too. 

~Jason


----------



## bat

hi

raw garlic's good made into tzatiki: plain yogurt, crushed garlic and shredded cucumber. dip raw veg in it


----------



## gizmo

that's what goes on gyros- it is so good.


----------



## JasonFar

Ding dong. Hiiii-hoooo! Shutup stupid. Fine.

Amigos,

The raw food diet goes... it goes and it goes and it goes. Did I mention it goes? But seriously, it goes. Goes is almost spelled like goose, which I won't eat, because it's meat! Booo-yah, fly high, mighty geese. I had a dream once of a goose tripping on acid, it then made love to me, after of course mutating into a female alien Lifeform... But who's to say something's wrong with that? Certainly not me, for I am free as an alligator (on acid), if you catch my drift. :wink:

But seriously I'm not high I just felt like being stupid for a second. The raw gig goes well, I tells ya. Really. I've messed around with a lot of different foods, combinations, fat/sugar/nutrients balancing, all that jazz. This is what I ate today:

-- 2 pounds of fresh spinach leaves via 2-3 huge salads. Small santa tomatoes go _wonderfully_ with the spinach, and it's literally _delicious_. Don't think spinach can be orgasmically satisfying? Don't worry, I didn't either one day. I truly feel great by getting such satisfaction from such meals, I might add, because I simply realize that my perceptions (for lack of a better word), or maybe sensations?, have totally been turned upside down. If you eat two snickers bars and a chicken's ass every day, the spinach might as well be a bottle of windex. But go raw, and see what happens... Yummy yum yum.

-- 10 (or so) fairly hunky persimmons... These little orange fruits have become my #1 daily intake of fruit lately, and I adore them like I adore... Well I don't adore much, but I do adore them, for they are the sweet princesses of mother earth, sweet as a monkey's red ass, I tell 'ya. They taste kind of like a hybrid between a cantalope, an apple, and some other fruits that aren't slipping off my tongue at the moment. Mangoes were my dearest friends of forevermore, but they are stubborn in the winter, so persimmons came and knocked their asses out, somewhere (Mars?). I am not sure, but the point is, persimmons ROCK and everytime I go to the grocery store (either market), I get at least 2 people asking me what the buggers are. Nobody's had this hidden gem! Oh, and if you try them, wait until they are soft, for they are much more luscious that way.

--15 carrots juiced... This stuff just tastes golden, simple as that.

--the other fruits I've been rotating around have been pears and asian pears, the former which I've really taken to recently. Just none in the lineup today.

As far as fats, I've been experimenting more and more with them. Today, I did not intake any fat whatsoever. I had a brief urge for some avocado, but that passed in a matter of minutes (I didn't have any on hand). What I had been doing starting about a month ago was this utterly great mix of:

-- 2 pears + 2 banana's blended
-- 1/2 cup grinded sesame seeds + 1/2 cup flaxseeds grinded ($10 coffee grinder does the trick)

This is such a beautiful tasting cream. I make it thick enough so a spoonful won't fall off if turned upside down, or better yet it will, just very slowly. But oh the texture is _fabulous_. Banana's add the creamy texture mixed perfectly with the nutty flavor/texture of the grinded seeds, oh it's a joy. Tastes kind of like a far superior cream of wheat (in taste + texture). Problem is, those are big no-no's in food-combining theory, and though I'm not one to adhere to dogmatic crappidybap, it did give me gas, and my digestion and bowel movements were slowed dramatically.

What I also noticed over the course of time is how fat supressed my emotions. Nothing like a fatty meal to combat stress. Only a few weeks ago I would come home from work at night and simply have no option but to gorge down the cream above, for it totally sedated me. I didn't yearn for the foods in themselves as much as the cream's thick, thick texture and the way it totally weighed me down. I consciously knew that I was emotionally-eating but I couldn't resist nonetheless. Over the past month I have beaten this, and traded my fat intake to merely grinded flax or sesame seeds, as at that point I know it's really my body signaling for the fat, opposed to just wanting the weight of it all to give me a kick.

Anywho, so it's going well, better than it has before, but probably not as good as it will in the future. Going to raw foods is definitely one of the better decisions I've made in my Life, but it is no get-out-of-jail-free card. I am still dealing with my emotions all the time, my character flaws, anxieties, etc etc. I'm afraid there is no immediate way out to it all. But raw foods is a great way to go in so many possible ways. If you're still scared about it, Uni, do some research -- I think that "outside" the raw-world perspective it is, again, seem as extreme and possibly lacking in several areas. There are of course counter-arguments to all of these, some successful or convincing, others perhaps not. I'm still doing research myself. Ta ta for now.

~Jason


----------



## Homeskooled

Dear Jason, 
I think that there is something to what you are experiencing. I think that we lose alot when we process a food. Do you buy the organic kind without pesticides? Or use that fruit rinse whose name I cant remember? As for the yellow coloured skin, be careful. Models use something called a "gummy bear diet". They choose one kind of gelatin candy, and eat it only (with water) for several weeks before a runway show. Unfortunately, the lack of nutrients, especially any meaningful proteins, increases their bilirubin levels, and they become jaundiced, sick, albeit thin, models. You might want to throw in some mixed nuts or soybeans to your daily routine. The mixed nuts also contain the omega 3,6, and 9 fatty acids. If you notice the whites of your eyes turning yellow, your doing liver damage to yourself. Of course, with as many glasses of carrot juice as you are downing a day, you may just be radiating beta carotene from every pore of your body  . Good luck, and I'd like to know more about your diet.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## JasonFar

Hey Skooled,

Unfortunately, I am not using organic fruits or veggies, merely because organic produce is much more expensive, almost twice as much so. I simply can't afford it.

As far as the mixed nuts, this has been my experience. Nuts are much harder on the digestive system than fruits or veggies, naturally. So about a month ago I switched to seeds, primarily sesame and flax. Flaxseeds contain an absurd amount of Omega 3 and Omega 6 oils, so I can literally get a month's worth in 100g (a days meal if I'm hungry enough). I recommend anybody stuffing down Omega 3 pills to switch to flaxseeds (if their local markets carry them), as its tastier and contains far more Omega 3 for the punch. Sesame seeds are loaded with nutrients, also; perhaps more than most other foods on this Earth. 100g will far exceed your daily needed vitamins and minerals in every category for the RDA; something like 1500mg calcium, 600mg magnesium, 15g zing, 10g iron, etc etc. Both flax and sesame seeds also have tons of protein, so they cover those areas quite well.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bat

quinoa and millet are pretty good all rounders too


----------



## Guest

There is a diet that you can try using the 4 star foods recommended above (eat only unprocessed foods - its called stone age diet). And slowly adding in additional foods to measure allergic reactions and/or food sensitivities. Only thing I would watch out for are gluten allergies. People with Anxiety related problems often have trouble creating the enzymes to break down certain food types containing Gluten which is found in almost anything containing wheat. I'm sure you can find a more intelligent explanation on the web. I'm not saying everyone has these sensitivities but when I eat too much food containing wheat (Pizza, bread etc...), my heart races for 2-3 hours afterwards.

I found that by changing my diet (to healthy foods that work for me) I was able to lower my heart palpitations and irregular heartbeats leading me to believe there is a direct correlation between the food we eat and how it effects our nervous systems. I generally feel better although my DP/DR haven't been diminished. Exercise has helped me be less stressed about it though. Good luck!! Curbing our primal instinct to stuff our faces is a tough thing to conquer particularly when people like us are often bummed the hell out..


----------

